# UK Open 2012



## kinch2002 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm pleased to announce that the UK Open 2012 will be held on 3/4th November at the O2 Academy in Leicester. We'll be in the Main Academy on both days.

WCA link to competition

The website will be at www.ukca.org but for now you can see all the details here

The organisational team will be myself, James Molloy ('Mollerz') and Laurence Livsey (president of LUSCS and 'CubeRoots' on this forum). Seventowns will again be lending us their much-appreciated support.

The venue is larger than last year, but an initial registration limit of around 100 has been set as this is the capacity that the first draft schedule is designed for. Registration will open at 8pm on Friday 21st September on the WCA page linked above.

Events are the same as last year. Everything except multibld,6,7,fmc,feet


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to see another UK Comp 
I wouldn't mind helping out if you need it.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 11, 2012)

Exciting


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 11, 2012)

aww yea :3 May even be able to drive myself there


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 11, 2012)

As always I am happy to supply my organisational skills.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool. I'll be there (so you'll have fun Daniel).


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 11, 2012)

Oo yay 

Only an hours drive from home so I should be able to attend... depending on the price of petrol of course


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2012)

Probably can go. Exciting stuff. Can't wait til next year when technically I'm allowed to learn to drive. 


I did make the mistake of telling my mum about it early, now she can use it to 'blackmail' :/


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I did make the mistake of telling my mum about it early, now she can use it to 'blackmail' :/



Oops!


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Can't wait til next year when technically I'm allowed to learn to drive.



You'll have to grow a bit first


----------



## angham (Jun 11, 2012)

Should be able to make it


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> 5BLD said:
> 
> 
> > I did make the mistake of telling my mum about it early, now she can use it to 'blackmail' :/
> ...



So much for white text. Yarp, happened last year, nothing major. thankfully.
also, I'm only being slightly cautious cuz she now knows I have a SS account AND my username. Swearing just became 0.1% more dangerous...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> So much for white text. Yarp, happened last year, nothing major. thankfully.
> also, I'm only being slightly cautious cuz she now knows I have a SS account AND my username. Swearing just became 0.1% more dangerous...



Block the website... that's what I've done, only my laptop can access it


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2012)

Show me the way, master.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Show me the way, master.



Several ways but, by far, the easiest is to add it to a blocked sites list and put a password on it... Think I forgot mine, not that it matters 

Or... you can become a brain surgeon and remove the part of their brains that hold the information that you don't want them to have (might take a while though )

Or do what some other people do.. simply just stop giving a *insert expletive here*


----------



## Ollie (Jun 11, 2012)

Going for successes in all BLD events


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Going for successes in all BLD events



Your Zhanchi is now my main Ollie. but I am sure you will succeed, after you teach bld to my society my members will too


----------



## Ollie (Jun 11, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Your Zhanchi is now my main Ollie. but I am sure you will succeed, after you teach bld to my society my members will too



I'm honoured! Will definitely go for safety solves until I get a success, and if there are any attempts left go for speed. How many attempts will we get? Does it depend on time?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 11, 2012)

Something I meant to ask... is Registration free (as per UK Open 2011), is there a charge or is this undecided yet?

and which events are likely to be run.. I would really like some big cubes but I know theirs are time constraints :confused:


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2012)

Would be great to learn some blind too from you- you're great! I want at least a 3bld success xD

As for goals if I'm going which is very likely I'll just go for a sub-current NR avg. Shouldn't be too hard to break 8.81 I think by then 

Also, will there be feet? I wanna actually try my weird MU technique on a mat lol. And edible as well as inedible prizes?


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Would be great to learn some blind too from you- you're great! I want at least a 3bld success xD
> 
> As for goals if I'm going which is very likely I'll just go for a sub-current NR avg. Shouldn't be too hard to break 8.81 I think by then
> 
> Also, will there be feet? I wanna actually try my weird MU technique on a mat lol. And edible as well as inedible prizes?



At the last UKO there was no feet or MBLD, could well be the same but I'm in hope that MBLD is included!


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I'm honoured! Will definitely go for safety solves until I get a success, and if there are any attempts left go for speed. How many attempts will we get? Does it depend on time?



Depends on whatever daniel says I think  is it normally three?



Georgeanderre said:


> Something I meant to ask... is Registration free (as per UK Open 2011), is there a charge or is this undecided yet?
> 
> and which events are likely to be run.. I would really like some big cubes but I know theirs are time constraints :confused:



Registration fee is £5 per competitor per day, provisionally! And as far as i'm aware yes, all 19 will be on.



5BLD said:


> Would be great to learn some blind too from you- you're great! I want at least a 3bld success xD
> 
> As for goals if I'm going which is very likely I'll just go for a sub-current NR avg. Shouldn't be too hard to break 8.81 I think by then
> 
> Also, will there be feet? I wanna actually try my weird MU technique on a mat lol. And edible as well as inedible prizes?



lol, i'm not sure about prizes, further down the planning line, if theres excess monies then I don't see why not. bring on sub 8.81 haha


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 11, 2012)

3bld is likely to be 3 attempts with some sort of cutoff after 2.
Some events are unlikely to be held. Just look at UKO 2011 for an idea. I won't be trying to finalise an event list for a couple of months though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be there. Probably.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yay! Now to ensure that nothing comes up on that weekend to interfere with my being able to attend.
I don't have any experience organising competitions, but if you need an extra pair of hands I'll be more than happy to help out.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 12, 2012)

As ever, count me in. If you require any organisational assistance you can also count me in if required


----------



## applemobile (Jun 12, 2012)

Where abouts in Devon do you live mr Selkie?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 12, 2012)

Dad's just booked me a hotel room for the weekend so I guess I'm going 

Best get a shed load of practice in before then, sub minute 4x4 is all I want


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 12, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Dad's just booked me a hotel room for the weekend so I guess I'm going
> 
> Best get a shed load of practice in before then, sub minute 4x4 is all I want



nice , which hotel you staying at?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 12, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> nice , which hotel you staying at?



No idea, all I know is it's a double room so I can take someone along with me 

He also told me that a lot of them are starting to fill up... but that's probably just the good ones (*** +) though as he doesn't skimp on anything


----------



## timelonade (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh this is exciting ..


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 12, 2012)

how far away from the airport is the venue?hotels/hostels etc


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 12, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> what's the nearest airport? how far away from the airport is the venue?hotels/hostels etc



East Midlands airport is near. Leicester City Centre is an hour away on public transport from the airport, hotels and venue are both walking distance from city centre.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope I can make it


----------



## Selkie (Jun 12, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Where abouts in Devon do you live mr Selkie?



I live in Torbay and work half my time in Exmouth, half my time in London.


----------



## nickcolley (Jun 15, 2012)

Any recommendations on hotels that people have found?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 15, 2012)

nickcolley said:


> Any recommendations on hotels that people have found?



http://www.mercureleicester.co.uk/

nice, ideally located hotel


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 15, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> http://www.mercureleicester.co.uk/
> 
> nice, ideally located hotel



What about for a struggling student? :b


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 15, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> What about for a struggling student? :b



lol lol, forgot about prices actually 

there's the premier inn, very cheap in advance

hotel ibis 

them two are near train station which is handy i guess

Belmont hotel, that may be dear too though

Holiday in at walkers stadium

stoneycroft hotel

also, there is a really grim looking one called park inn. might be okay but I wouldn't recomend


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Will there be 6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 15, 2012)

nickcolley said:


> Any recommendations on hotels that people have found?



I'm in Spindle lodge, might have the last twin room... and its literally 2 minutes walk from the o2 

They still have 2 rooms I think at about £100 for 2nd-4th November

-------------



ben1996123 said:


> Will there be 6x6 and 7x7?



I'm hoping so


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

My family still procrastinating... Only like two weeks before we usually book hotel... Not good. Hope there's still some left towards the time.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 15, 2012)

So are people staying Friday and/or Sunday as well as Saturday?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 15, 2012)

I would only stay saturday most likely, depends what uni I get into.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 15, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> So are people staying Friday and/or Sunday as well as Saturday?



I will check in Friday night so I can settle in... Just something I do 

Check out Sunday morning before competing so I can leave straight after awards... and I will have College 8am on Monday probably 

---------------



5BLD said:


> My family still procrastinating... Only like two weeks before we usually book hotel... Not good. Hope there's still some left towards the time.



There probably wont be as most are either full or only have a hand full of rooms left, the one I have only had 2 rooms left, 1 double and 1 twin (I got the twin)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> My family still procrastinating... Only like two weeks before we usually book hotel... Not good. Hope there's still some left towards the time.



There will probably be some, I only just booked for WSM open and it wasn't hard to find a hotel less than half a mile away from the venue.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

Will tell them tomorrow that we should really book soon for this reason. It'd be terrible not to go simply because we can't stay anywhere simply because they don't want to look at it until two weeks before the comp.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Will tell them tomorrow that we should really book soon for this reason. It'd be terrible not to go simply because we can't stay anywhere simply because they don't want to look at it until two weeks before the comp.



Don't get too worried 

there are many options trust me


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 15, 2012)

what student-affordable accomadation is within a mile or so of the o2?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 15, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> what student-affordable accomadation is within a mile or so of the o2?



tbh I think premier inn and ibis are the best bet atm. For anyone, unless you want somewhere fancy in which case belmont hotel or mercure hotel are best bet. Next to station and it is definately walking distance from Uni


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2012)

The travelodge isnt that far away, and is cheaper than both the premier inn, and hotel ibis (35.70/night/room iirc)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> tbh I think premier inn and ibis are the best bet atm. For anyone, unless you want somewhere fancy in which case belmont hotel or mercure hotel are best bet. Next to station and it is definately walking distance from Uni



Don't book the belmont, the reviews are bad... very bad.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 16, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Don't book the belmont, the reviews are bad... very bad.



nahh it's nice, i've been there! http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...t_Hotel-Leicester_Leicestershire_England.html


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 16, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The travelodge isnt that far away, and is cheaper than both the premier inn, and hotel ibis (35.70/night/room iirc)



goodd point sorry for missing that one


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 18, 2012)

i know it ages away but for events like 6x6 and 7x7 etc that most people will probably not tor)want to do can we do it if we find someone to judge and scramble us(the competitor), similar to what we did at Irish open except without a specific time for it?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 20, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> i know it ages away but for events like 6x6 and 7x7 etc that most people will probably not tor)want to do can we do it if we find someone to judge and scramble us(the competitor), similar to what we did at Irish open except without a specific time for it?



This is upto Daniel really... But the way I see it if we have time to allow that, then we might as well hold the whole event. Ideally we could have all 19 but it depends on how many events we can handle Logistically. (something determined later on). We will try to include as many of the official events as possible without making the weekend too hectic


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 30, 2012)

I will not release details of events at this stage as I haven't thought seriously about it yet. Feel free to suggest away though. Bear in mind the time we have is the same as last year and there will likely be more competitors...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 1, 2012)

*cough*3 rounds of OH? *cough*


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 1, 2012)

SEVENTEEN ROUNDS OF FEET


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 1, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> SEVENTEEN ROUNDS OF FEET



NEEDS MOAR FEET


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 1, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> NEEDS MOAR FEET



should just have it so each round knocks out one competitor


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> should just have it so each round knocks out one competitor



But then there would only be like 8 rounds...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Will reg open randomly or will it work like WSM where everyone knows and has an equal opportunity to register as it opens?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> SEVENTEEN ROUNDS OF FEET


Bonus event: Fix a popped cube with feet!


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Bonus event: Fix a popped cube with feet!



I propose 'fix a cube with popped feet'.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 1, 2012)

Cubes at 20 paces ...


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> But then there would only be like 8 rounds...



damn



cube-o-holic said:


> Will reg open randomly or will it work like WSM where everyone knows and has an equal opportunity to register as it opens?



I think we'll probably announce when registration will open before opening it. but there is essentially no competitor limit for this so people have nothing to worry about we can accomodate you.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 1, 2012)

Please do inform us a few weeks in advance of the registration date. Cuz I and I'm sure quite a few others will not be on speedsolving every day to check..


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Please do inform us a few weeks in advance of the registration date. Cuz I and I'm sure quite a few others will not be on speedsolving every day to check..



If there is no registration limit, it wouldn't matter when you registered... Also, you could just subscribe to this thread, so you'll get emailed when stuff gets posted.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 5, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I think we'll probably announce when registration will open before opening it. but there is essentially no competitor limit for this so people have nothing to worry about we can accomodate you.



That's nice of you  I have to register myself and get a friend to register, they aren't on SS so knowing when registration is likely to open will be a great help.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 5, 2012)

Registration won't be for a while. I'm thinking probably end of August or beginning of September. It will be announced at least a week in advance.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2012)

WSMO2012 is over, so I will be thinking seriously about this competition over the next few weeks. I hope to start the website, announce it officially on WCA and release a schedule by mid-August. Registration would then commence at the beginning of September.

James Molloy (Mollerz) will complete the organisation team, joining myself and Laurence. We'll be working together in the coming months to get this together. At the competition I'll mostly just be overseeing everything, while he shouts at people and tells them to come judge etc.

You can continue to post requests in this thread or email them to [email protected]


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> At the competition I'll mostly just be overseeing everything



So you're the guy we need to direct all our queries at?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> You can continue to post requests in this thread or email them to [email protected]



9 ROUNDS OF SQUARE-1 or maybe its (positive) square-root?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2012)

Would that guarantee a world record?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> 9 ROUNDS OF SQUARE-1 or maybe its (positive) square-root?



0 ROUNDS OF MAGICS


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 17, 2012)

2 Rounds of every side event would be nice.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 17, 2012)

And 3 solves to determine an average


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> And 3 solves to determine an average



This won't get changed. It will and always has been 2 solves to determine an average. And a quick warning too, the cutoffs may be reduced dependent on how many people sign up, if a lot sign up the chances are it will be more difficult to get an average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Will magics be held?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm probably not going but I think you should have 5 rounds of box speedstacking and also speed origami. Just sayin'.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 17, 2012)

Extra rounds of 3x3 that aren't knock out rounds would be fun


----------



## CHJ (Jul 17, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> This won't get changed. It will and always has been 2 solves to determine an average. And a quick warning too, the cutoffs may be reduced dependent on how many people sign up, if a lot sign up the chances are it will be more difficult to get an average.



Ah ok, just looked at some other comps and stuff and i thought it was usually 3 solves, not 2. Hopefully this time a 4BLD success happens. May not attend this one due to starting 6th form which is a shame, but it gives me time to learn all the stuff im planning on doing like CLL, last layer minx, pyraminx algs, yau method, lars sq-1 method, possibly EG, and if i do have too much time ZBLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Extra rounds of 3x3 that aren't knock out rounds would be fun



9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.



Upto a maximum of 4 rounds (Requirement of 100 competitors). If we get 100 registered, I will definitely try and convince Daniel to put 4 rounds of 3x3 in.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 18, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Upto a maximum of 4 rounds (Requirement of 100 competitors). If we get 100 registered, I will definitely try and convince Daniel to put 4 rounds of 3x3 in.



100 is the target I have in mind

I am back from Holiday (during WSMO ) now so I too will be getting back to organising this. Gonna be an epic event.


----------



## ASH (Jul 18, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Upto a maximum of 4 rounds (Requirement of 100 competitors). If we get 100 registered, I will definitely try and convince Daniel to put 4 rounds of 3x3 in.



Exponential decline ... Dude ... (I hope I simply got you wrong...)


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2012)

CHJ said:


> im planning on doing like CLL, last layer minx, pyraminx algs, yau method, lars sq-1 method, possibly EG, and if i do have too much time ZBLL



You're remembering that there is still that 24hour a day limit right?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Will magics be held?



They probably would be, as they're being removed on the 1st January 2013. As for the competition, I hope I can go, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Godmil said:


> You're remembering that there is still that 24hour a day limit right?



Oh i know that, but learning about 3-7 algs a day is good enough to get me through.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 18, 2012)

I really want to go but it's so far I don't think I can...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Will magics be held?


No, unless there is a U-turn in the decision to remove magics at the end of the year.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> No, unless there is a U-turn in the decision to remove magics at the end of the year.



But magics are removed at the start of 2013.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> But magics are removed at the start of 2013.


Yes, but it will begin to be phased out this year by being held at fewer competitions:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-List-in-2013&p=762531&viewfull=1#post762531
(can't quote directly since the thread is closed)


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2012)

no mastermagic


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 18, 2012)

Really excited about this, will be my first competition.
Excellent choice of venue, will be in Nottingham and it's within train distance for me 
Best get working on my everything times


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking forward to competing again


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 8, 2012)

I made an event on facebook


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 8, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I made an event on facebook



Joined


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 8, 2012)

I joined too.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 15, 2012)

still 3 months away but anyone looking for someone to share a room with?


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 15, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> still 3 months away but anyone looking for someone to share a room with?



I may or may not rent out a bed in my apartment for a small amount later down the line if you are struggling.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Aug 18, 2012)

Any news on Registration?

Only I haven't heard anything in a while and have been wondering what, if anything, is going on at the moment?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2012)

Last I heard from this thread, unlimited number of entries and reg opens in September.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 19, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Last I heard from this thread, unlimited number of entries and reg opens in September.



*essentially unlimited


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 19, 2012)

The website is advancing a little slowly due to a secret* project going on at the same time. Hopefully it will be up within a couple of weeks and then registration can open. Please be prepared for delays though - I'll try to give at least a week's notice to it opening. There will be an initial limit of something 100+. Also, I'll be passing the comp through the WCA this week so it will appear on their website once that's done.

* Quite a number of people know what this is, but I'm not opening a thread for general discussion quite yet.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 19, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The website is advancing a little slowly due to a secret* project going on at the same time. Hopefully it will be up within a couple of weeks and then registration can open. Please be prepared for delays though - I'll try to give at least a week's notice to it opening. There will be an initial limit of something 100+. Also, I'll be passing the comp through the WCA this week so it will appear on their website once that's done.
> 
> * Quite a number of people know what this is, but I'm not opening a thread for general discussion quite yet.



lol this post is begging for questions about the mysterious secret. Good to hear Dan  I'm gonna email you sometime this week to catch you up with things from University of Leicesters' end of things


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Is every event going to take place except magics? Also any advances on the website and registration?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure on the organisers plans but in prior UK Opens there has been no 6x6, 7x7 and FMC but I guess when the event is published on WCA all will become clear. Given the obvious increased demand for places it is going to take a lot to extend past prior year events .. hoping for FMC myself 

PS: Hope you are keeping well .. looking forward to seeing you sub 20 in Nov


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Gonna book hotel soon. My mum thinks if it's not on the official website it could be a tragedy if it gets cancelled after we book. Yet it's like 1/2 price at this time.

Also, hope there's feet, and a less nerve-rattling finals format haha.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Gonna book hotel soon. My mum thinks if it's not on the official website it could be a tragedy if it gets cancelled after we book. Yet it's like 1/2 price at this time.
> 
> Also, hope there's feet, and a less nerve-rattling finals format haha.



There is a massive stage.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> There is a massive stage.



lol. Unfortunately he is not lying Alex. There is a massive stage, and finals will be on it... You'll be okay though


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone has well broken in white vcube 5(very well broken in) could they bring it and I'll buy it, or if anyone has a spare black shengshou 5x5 I'll buy it.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 28, 2012)

And I would be willing to buy old guhongs from people, if they are good.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> There is a massive stage.



Sweet! I love being centre of attention


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2012)

Also, the society needs more puzzles so If anyone has any they don't want we will buy them from you.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 28, 2012)

5BLD said:


> And I would be willing to buy old guhongs from people, if they are good.



I have an old one, how good it is , i don't know i never liked the feel of guhongs I've had 3 and didn't like either of them. I believe it has black screws? theres a difference I've heard


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a Guhong V2 that I haven't used (or lubed/ stickered either haha) which I ordered for a friend who suddenly changed their mind.
I can leave it as it is or sticker it and give it a quick spray with tableau if you really want, I just want rid of it right now.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 2, 2012)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> I have a Guhong V2 that I haven't used (or lubed/ stickered either haha) which I ordered for a friend who suddenly changed their mind.
> I can leave it as it is or sticker it and give it a quick spray with tableau if you really want, I just want rid of it right now.



Sounds good I will buy it , what's your price?


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Sep 2, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Sounds good I will buy it , what's your price?


Does £12 seem fair? I was selling it to my bud for about £15 when they first came out and I'm guessing they're a little bit cheaper now (lightake isn't loading for me so I can't see what they're selling for)
Edit: inbox/facebook me regarding stickers and lube etc.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 2, 2012)

Booked stuff! Um, so i'll have a bit of stuff to sell. Like a few 3x3s which I used to use which you can just come up to me and hold money in my face at the comp. I would be as i already said interested in buying old guhongs and stickerless guhongs (both of which i heard people dislike but an old guhong is my main).

Goal:
be satisfied with 3x3 averages.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2012)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> Does £12 seem fair? I was selling it to my bud for about £15 when they first came out and I'm guessing they're a little bit cheaper now (lightake isn't loading for me so I can't see what they're selling for)
> Edit: inbox/facebook me regarding stickers and lube etc.



Is it black? If so I'd be willing to buy one as well! Maybe for a little more :3


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 4, 2012)

Uni told me today that we can use the Academy 1 on both days as the band playing on saturday night cancelled. Just gotta wait for a guy to get back off holiday as he is the only person who can officially confirm this.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 4, 2012)

omg, I live in Leicester


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 4, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> omg, I live in Leicester



so we will be seeing you there 

whereabouts?

I live on Belvoir Street


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Laburnum road


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 6, 2012)

where do most of you intend on staying?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 6, 2012)

I am at premier inn... There's a list of a few places to stay on the ukca website.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I am at premier inn... There's a list of a few places to stay on the ukca website.


There is no UKCA website. Not for the public yet anyway


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any news on when registration opens? I know it soon gets full and I usually end up late with registration . Hotel booking is filling up too!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping that everything will be ready next week. In which case it will probably open next weekend

EDIT: This is because I'm meeting with Seventowns on Monday to discuss some things


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 8, 2012)

How much will the registration fees going to be? I'll be traveling from Manchester and hope to be prepared, and is there any hotel/inn/room nearby that I could stay for a night or two? Many thanks!


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 8, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> How much will the registration fees going to be? I'll be traveling from Manchester and hope to be prepared, and is there any hotel/inn/room nearby that I could stay for a night or two? Many thanks!



Reg will be no more than £3.

check out ukcubeassociation.wordpress.com for more details on accomodation 

There will be a meal at a reasonably priced restaurant in Leicester City Centre on Saturday night for anyone who wants to come!

Anyone fancy this? if so do you have a preference on where to eat? we have all the usual places such as nandos, pizza express, las iguanas, yo sushi etc...

Let me know


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! very helpful of you! The website helps a lot.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Reg will be no more than £3.
> 
> check out ukcubeassociation.wordpress.com for more details on accomodation
> 
> ...



Nando's definitely! And when you say reg is no more than £3, do we still have to pay what we did at RDO and WSMO?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Nando's definitely! And when you say reg is no more than £3, do we still have to pay what we did at RDO and WSMO?



I'm pretty sure he means the total cost of getting into the comp will be less than £3. The £15 fee at RDO/WSMO was registration.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Nando's definitely! And when you say reg is no more than £3, do we still have to pay what we did at RDO and WSMO?



I'm not really in the know about those two comps, what did you pay?

This is right:



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm pretty sure he means the total cost of getting into the comp will be less than £3.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Sep 9, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Is it black? If so I'd be willing to buy one as well! Maybe for a little more :3


Yep, Black plastic. I only have one though, so it just depends on who wants it more I guess (or, who is willing to pay more ahaha).
I'm sure I could get hold of more Guhong V2s if more people want to buy them though.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 9, 2012)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> Yep, Black plastic. I only have one though, so it just depends on who wants it more I guess (or, who is willing to pay more ahaha).
> I'm sure I could get hold of more Guhong V2s if more people want to buy them though.



I'm gonna let Mollerz take it I think as I can get them fairly cheaply anywaysss  If you are wanting to sell any (literally any ) other puzzles cheaply bring them to the comp and I will buy them for Speedcubing Society


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 9, 2012)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> Yep, Black plastic. I only have one though, so it just depends on who wants it more I guess (or, who is willing to pay more ahaha).
> I'm sure I could get hold of more Guhong V2s if more people want to buy them though.





CubeRoots said:


> I'm gonna let Mollerz take it I think as I can get them fairly cheaply anywaysss  If you are wanting to sell any (literally any ) other puzzles cheaply bring them to the comp and I will buy them for Speedcubing Society



Thanks :3 I have a white GuHong V2 but... it's white, I'm much better on black plastic these days and the only thing I have is a ZhanChi which keeps popping.


----------



## angham (Sep 9, 2012)

Booked in at the ibis


----------



## Robbytrooper (Sep 10, 2012)

Myself, Sophie and the rest of the clan are coming, we've booked into the travelodge they are doing their £29 offer that weekend!

We are really looking forward to seeing everyone old faces and some new ones as we have missed the last couple of competitions due to my operational commitments.

Now I am shore based, hopefully until I leave, we should be able to turn out quite regularly at competitions.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in Cornwall on holiday next week - can I get someone to register on my behalf if I'm unable to do so myself?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 13, 2012)

How many people are going for every event? I am!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 13, 2012)

CHJ said:


> How many people are going for every event? I am!



Duh. And I will beat you in all of them apart from Pyraminx!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 13, 2012)

CHJ said:


> How many people are going for every event? I am!



Probably, depends on what events are offered, but I will do all official events except 5BLD and Feet, so maybe


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 14, 2012)

Where will reg be? Like what site, or is it by email again etc.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Where will reg be? Like what site, or is it by email again etc.


WCA website


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Duh. And I will beat you in all of them apart from Pyraminx!



no you wont, 3x3-5x5, SQ-1, megaminx, clock definitely but i think i have some chance in some events, magics i'm getting better at, 2x2 i'm sub 5, and OH i hope i get better times than last time. btw i think your wrong, i hate pyraminx with a passion!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone planning to share room? The rates are expensive for 1 person.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm going to sleep where I fall


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2012)

CHJ said:


> no you wont, 3x3-5x5, SQ-1, megaminx, clock definitely but i think i have some chance in some events, magics i'm getting better at, 2x2 i'm sub 5, and OH i hope i get better times than last time. btw i think your wrong, i hate pyraminx with a passion!



Well apparently I average like 23 on OH now, 2x2 I know CLL and have done like 400 solves last 2 days and magics I supposedly average like 1 and 2.5 these days but I won't get that in comp. I don't even use a method to solve pyraminx, I just direct solve some pieces and then do 4 movers to finish it.

I have no job nor any work to do: I'm probably practicing more than you are! :b


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Well apparently I average like 23 on OH now, 2x2 I know CLL and have done like 400 solves last 2 days and magics I supposedly average like 1 and 2.5 these days but I won't get that in comp. I don't even use a method to solve pyraminx, I just direct solve some pieces and then do 4 movers to finish it.
> 
> I have no job nor any work to do: I'm probably practicing more than you are! :b



Possibly but 5 hours a day shall keep me going till UKO, im looking to defend my magic title! But if andy doesn't get a screw up then im happy with 2nd


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2012)

I appreciate I've been a little out the loop recently, but I thought the magics were no longer an official event, and as such it wouldn't be happening at ukh?

If it is though, I got one last chance to be nr holder forever lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope magics aren't held...

If they are, I'll probably just do something stupid for lols like ohitabld or magic with feet with shoes.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 15, 2012)

Since the announcement of removal of magics was only between delegates and not public at the time of the last UK competition, we are giving people their last chance to take magic NRs so it will be held.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Since the announcement of removal of magics was only between delegates and not public at the time of the last UK competition, we are giving people their last chance to take magic NRs so it will be held.



D:

magics are too stressful. hopefully I get a sup 4 average.

I might actually try though, depends if I feel like it on the day


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 15, 2012)

[dusts off master magic]


----------



## CHJ (Sep 15, 2012)

PB for magic down to 1.02 and 1.19 Ao5 - yup im in good position, going for NR (slightly unrealistic goal)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2012)

I plan to learn magic and borrow one from somepony on the day and compete in it.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I plan to learn magic and borrow one from somepony on the day and compete in it.



You can borrow mine, if you're getting there the day before i can give you some practice with it also, does that include master?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2012)

CHJ said:


> You can borrow mine, if you're getting there the day before i can give you some practice with it also, does that include master?



Am there the day before, not sure if late though. Sure sounds good tanks for the offer. We can meet up n stuff and I can teach you some 3x3 stuff too. As for master magic, well, maybe if I can be bothered to learn it xD

Well, hopefully I would've decided whether to do MM by the time registration opens


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I might just come along. I miss your lovely cube faces. If anyone needs to share a room wherever PM me.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll come pending University. Would it be best to register now and un-register if I find out I can't attend?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

Muesli said:


> I'll come pending University. Would it be best to register now and un-register if I find out I can't attend?



I would say to register, and then cancel if you can't. Otherwise you might get stuck on the waiting list, even if you can come.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would say to register, and then cancel if you can't. Otherwise you might get stuck on the waiting list, even if you can come.



Wha?? Registration is open? No mention on the WCA website: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ited+Kingdom&years=current&pattern=&list=List


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Wha?? Registration is open? No mention on the WCA website: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ited+Kingdom&years=current&pattern=&list=List



No it isnt. I don't know when it will be open either.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2012)

Blankity Blank.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's up on WCA . The website will work soon, once we've got the url sorted. For now, you can go to http://ukcubeassociation.wordpress.com/.

As it says, registration will open this Friday 8pm (21st Sept) with a limit of 100 competitors and will close when either the limit is reached or on 15th October. Please register as soon as you know you're coming so that the schedule and logistics can be sorted quicker


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 17, 2012)

It's cute how there's a closing date for registration.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2012)

£5?!?!?

This time you've gone too far.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2012)

The UK Cheerleading Association delegation might be coming over to fight us on the Saturday night for muscling in on their web turf (http://ukca.org.uk/ vs http://www.ukca.org/) - I think we might be able to beat them though (it's mostly little girls but some of them have mad acro-skillz)


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> The UK Cheerleading Association delegation might be coming over to fight us on the Saturday night for muscling in on their web turf (http://ukca.org.uk/ vs http://www.ukca.org/) - I think we might be able to beat them though (it's mostly little girls but some of them have mad acro-skillz)



No joke, I got 1/3 the way through the "UK Cheerleading Winter Championships" registration before realising.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2012)

How many people are getting there on the friday? Thinking about making a pre-comp meet up


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> How many people are getting there on the friday? Thinking about making a pre-comp meet up



Yup. I'm game.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2012)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well, I might just come along. I miss your lovely cube faces. If anyone needs to share a room wherever PM me.



Oh how I miss the drums and boiler suits too.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> How many people are getting there on the friday? Thinking about making a pre-comp meet up



I know some good places for a meet


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 17, 2012)

time for some serious practicing now !
goal's ( might be a bit early)
- single/average 
2x2 - sub 3/sub 4.5
3x3 - sub 13/sub 14.5
4x4 - sub 55/sub 1
5x5 - sub 2/low 2's
3x3BLD - sub 3.5
3x3OH - sub 30/low 30's
Megaminx - sub 2/low 2's
Pyraminx - sub 7/sub 9
square1 - sub 40 / sub 50
clock - sub 14/ sub 16
Magic - sub 1.08/sub 1.15
Master magic - sub 2.3 / NR


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I know some good places for a meet



Sweet! Closer to the time we can sort it and arrange who's coming! And leon it's never too early to set goals


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2012)

I might come along on friday night if it's not for a drink because 1)I am not a heavy drinker+illegal in public 2)my dad's taking me.
Also so I can learn THE MAGICKS.

As for goals. Well. (averages)
magick: reasonable time
master magic: do a solve
2: low 3
3: mid 7 for first rounds, and to simply do as well as i can on that frightening big finals stage.
OH:sub20
BLD: sub4 success and a nice 1/2 multi
4: subminute
5: 2:00? 
6: lol idk
7: sub10 lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> time for some serious practicing now !
> goal's ( might be a bit early)
> - single/average
> 2x2 - sub 3/sub 4.5
> ...



Might as well post goals too. Assuming all events are held:

event - single/average
2x2 - sub 2/sub 3
3x3 - sub 10/sub 12
4x4 - sub 55/sub 1
5x5 - sub 1:40/sub 1:50
6x6 - sub 3:30/sub 3:40
7x7 - sub 5/sub 5:10
Megaminx - sub 2/sub 2:10 (assuming one of my tiles doesn't fall off again and I don't have to use a crappy megaminx and become a minute slower than my regular average :/)
Pyraminx - sub 6/sub 8
Square 1 - sub 30/sub 40
Clock - sub 12/sub 14
Magic - If I decide to try: sub 1/not dnf, if I don't feel like caring: sup 10/sup 10
Master magic - sup 6/sup 8
OH - sub 25/sub 30
BLD - sub 2:30
FMC - sub 45
MultiBLD - 2/2 sub 15

Edit:



5BLD said:


> 3: mid 7 for first rounds, and to simply do as well as i can on that frightening big finals stage.



don't assume you will make it to finals :3

popdnf avg in first round gogogo


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Assuming all events are held:
> 
> popdnf avg in first round gogogo



Feet is not I believe D:

Oyay you jinxed it
Btw, now you got me more worried 
For nothing


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Assuming all events are held


The website isn't up on ukca.org quite yet, but you can see schedule etc here for now: http://ukcubeassociation.wordpress.com/


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2012)

No feet, FMC, 6x6, 7x7 or multi. Didn't like them anyway XD 
i think im gonna do my goals now

2x2 - sub3/sub5
3x3 - sub16/sub18.5
4x4 - sub1:20/any average
5x5 - sub2:40/pfft!
Pyra - sub10/not get mugged by 0.2s again
Mega - Lol/rly?
BLD - sub2
4BLD - sub13
5BLD - sub30
OH - sub22/sub27
Magic - sub1/defend medal
MMagic - sub3.3/sub4
Sq-1 - sub minute/sub1:10
Clock - hasn't been posted yet

I think good time is good and another medal, gold magic and bronze 4BLD, and ben i will beat your foot cube OH!


----------



## already1329 (Sep 17, 2012)

> 3: mid 7



Sub-WR


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Sub-WR



Yesh. I don't see it as breaking any records, just getting the same as home. Tis all I care about. The moment I start thinking 'gogo WR' I *will* fail.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Yesh. I don't see it as breaking any records, just getting the same as home. Tis all I care about. The moment I start thinking 'gogo WR' I *will* fail.



gogogo WR.

Edit:



kinch2002 said:


> The website isn't up on ukca.org quite yet, but you can see schedule etc here for now: http://ukcubeassociation.wordpress.com/



oh no. oh HELL no. O.M.G. HOW DAREST THOU HATH A COMPETITION WITHOUT FEET SOLVING !!!


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2012)

2x2 - Don't care it sucks
3x3 - sub10/sub13
4x4 - sub 1/dun care
5x5 - sub 2:10/2:15 (I hate 5x5)

I suck at all the other events so these are probably the only ones I'm gonna do as usual. I only care about 3x3, bored of getting failsolves in comp.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 2x2 - Don't care it sucks
> 3x3 - sub10/sub13
> 4x4 - sub 1/dun care
> 5x5 - sub 2:10/2:15 (I hate 5x5)
> ...



you will fail at 3x3.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> you will fail at 3x3.



What wonderful support!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> What wonderful support!



Indeeeeeed!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2012)

@5BLD just keep the attitude of turning calmly as of you're at home and you'll do great.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> What wonderful support!


It's true though


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2012)

2x2 - Sub crap. My aim is to remember all my ortega algs
3x3 - Sub 17 avg
4x4 - Sub 1:10 avg, sub 1 single
5x5 - Lol. Sub 2:30 would be nice
Sq-1 - Sub 45


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 18, 2012)

Goals: -
Stay alive
Avoid mortal injury
Slay monsters
Rescue the princesses
Sub-30 3x3 avg


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Oh how I miss the drums and boiler suits too.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2012)

omg charlee hai


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> omg charlee hai



hai


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Goals: -
> Stay alive
> Avoid mortal injury
> Slay monsters
> ...



Haha I like your thinking! I'd like to watch your 1st round to see if you get it! Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

So this will be my first comp  

Expectations? lol... hmm

2x2 - Not sure if I will bother.. 
3x3 - Ave around 23-25... a sub20 single would make my day. 
4x4 - Well.. I will have a go but im not fast enough for Ao5 :/ my PB is like 1:37.. Will do it anyway just to get a time on my WCA profile.
5x5 - No where near enough time for me to practice for this lol.

Other than that I just wanna watch others, meet new friends and pick up some tips. Im pretty new to the cubing world. 

Two questions... Is it ok to attend on the first day if I'm not competing in anything that day? I just wanna hang around/watch/meet/cube etc... is that cool?

Also, if anyone wants to share a room i'm really up for that. PM me!!

Look forward to meeting you guys. Or seeing you again if any of you are coming to the London meet!

Billy


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2012)

One round of sq1  Might be busy Friday evening, so may have to employ someone to register for me.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Is it ok to attend on the first day if I'm not competing in anything that day? I just wanna hang around/watch/meet/cube etc... is that cool?



Of course


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 18, 2012)

Goals: Be Teemo. 5BLD success. Stackmat 4BLD. Break 3BLD DNF streak.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> registration will open this Friday 8pm (21st Sept)



But Boarderlands 2 comes out on Friday and I suck at multitasking. 5BLD, hope you get your 3x3 goal.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Cubersmith. Can I also ask.. why is the cutoff for 4x4 so low  3x3 is 2 mins, 5x5 is 2:20... but 4x4 is 1:20... Is this not a typo? Shouldnt 4x4 be somewhere inbetween??

Just that this means I wont be fast enough for Ao5 :/


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> But Boarderlands 2 comes out on Friday and I suck at multitasking.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 18, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Thanks Cubersmith. Can I also ask.. why is the cutoff for 4x4 so low  3x3 is 2 mins, 5x5 is 2:20... but 4x4 is 1:20... Is this not a typo? Shouldnt 4x4 be somewhere inbetween??
> 
> Just that this means I wont be fast enough for Ao5 :/



I assune that is because of new cubers who may only average 1:30. If you were that slow, then you probably wouldn't solve 4x4.

And you're not the only one worrying about the cut off time


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I assune that is because of new cubers who may only average 1:30. If you were that slow, then you probably wouldn't solve 4x4.
> 
> And you're not the only one worrying about the cut off time





BillyRain said:


> Thanks Cubersmith. Can I also ask.. why is the cutoff for 4x4 so low  3x3 is 2 mins, 5x5 is 2:20... but 4x4 is 1:20... Is this not a typo? Shouldnt 4x4 be somewhere inbetween??
> 
> Just that this means I wont be fast enough for Ao5 :/



This is what I think the reasoning is:

3x3 limit is high because it's 3x3, so everyone can compete.

4x4 limit is usually 1:30 for UK comps, but due to the high number of competitors, they have had to lower it because of available time, so 1:20. 5x5 is the same story, but 2:30->2:20.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2012)

MLSTRM pretty much nailed it there. The 4x4 and 5x5 limits have been reduced by 10 seconds from previous UK comps. The limits for those events have been the same since I organised my first comp in July 2011 so to expect people to improve by 10 seconds in that time is pretty easy going really. If you started speedcubing a year later than someone else, you'll probably find it just as easy to get to 1:20 as they did to get to 1:30 purely because over time, the resources get better and people improve quicker. Keep complaining, but the limits are justified in my view 

3x3 limit is much easier to be more inclusive to everybody as it is the flagship event.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dan could u put the date and time when the registration will be open in your original post? it would be much easier for those who do not come to speedsolving regularly to check out the date.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 18, 2012)

CharlieCooper said:


>



More win than you could ever shake a stick at.


James


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> MLSTRM pretty much nailed it there. The 4x4 and 5x5 limits have been reduced by 10 seconds from previous UK comps. The limits for those events have been the same since I organised my first comp in July 2011 so to expect people to improve by 10 seconds in that time is pretty easy going really. If you started speedcubing a year later than someone else, you'll probably find it just as easy to get to 1:20 as they did to get to 1:30 purely because over time, the resources get better and people improve quicker. Keep complaining, but the limits are justified in my view
> 
> 3x3 limit is much easier to be more inclusive to everybody as it is the flagship event.



Woow dude I wasn't complaining!! just enquiring 

So, even though I know that im not fast enough for the Ao5... I can still compete to get a time on my WCA profile? Is that cool or frowned upon?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, you can still do 2 solves. No one will frown on you for being slow. It's all about cubing together.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 19, 2012)

Indeed if you look at my WCA, you see I haven't made 5x5 average cut in any comp but just getting a couple of official times and improving on those is all part of competing. However with practice I am now averaging about 2:25! So more practice required methinks. I did take my 5x5 to the pub the other day and sat outside in the sun with a pint and some solves and got some very strange looks! ;D

Should make 4x4 with no problems (Average about 1:15). Unfortunately lower cuts is a natural by product of increased attendance but we are getting to a good number of UK comps per year these days and that has to be a great thing


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I never usually make the cut. Doesn't matter - I'm just happy to be allowed to join in.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone going to be travelling to the venue from Nottingham on the sunday morning? looking at options on how I'm going to get there, as there's only 1 train on that morning that arrives before 3x3 starts.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Woow dude I wasn't complaining!! just enquiring
> 
> So, even though I know that im not fast enough for the Ao5... I can still compete to get a time on my WCA profile? Is that cool or frowned upon?



Of course its not frowned upon


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what my plans are, but I might be coming up from Nottingham on both Saturday and Sunday morning.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 19, 2012)

ME TOO


----------



## r_517 (Sep 19, 2012)

I can only attend the events for Saturday but anyway good to see you guys again


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2012)

Btw Sq-1 and Clock finals are likely to be the first 2 events added if the schedule gets anything added


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2012)

When would the best times be to do the big blinds as im looking to use all of my big blind attempts, if possible could i ask to go in the first set of 5x5 as i'll never make the cut for an average and i can't see much opportunity for a half hour attempt elsewhere apart from pyra first?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 19, 2012)

CHJ said:


> When would the best times be to do the big blinds as im looking to use all of my big blind attempts, if possible could i ask to go in the first set of 5x5 as i'll never make the cut for an average and i can't see much opportunity for a half hour attempt elsewhere apart from pyra first?



Yeah I pretty much do this for every competition. At the start just come to me/Daniel/Laurence and ask if you can be in the first/last group for whatever event and it shall be done. In the past I've generally tried to do attempts in finals but recently I've been making some finals and I'm still improving at the same rate so it's harder for me now to slot in attempts.

Just make sure you have a judge ready so you don't waste too much time.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 19, 2012)

I need to work on my 444 and 555 and 3bld, will feel pretty dumb if all I enter is Rubik's Cube, 2x2x2, and OH. Everything else I am awful at. XD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 19, 2012)

My process for fitting in bigbld attempts is to be so much of a noob at some events that I don't compete, that frees up a reasonable amount of time. No point doing sq-1 if I struggle to sub-5 minutes. After this comp my BLD rankings may suffer a lot, but I'm excited to see how the podiums turn out.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 19, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I need to work on my 444 and 555 and 3bld, will feel pretty dumb if all I enter is Rubik's Cube, 2x2x2, and OH. Everything else I am awful at. XD



AAARGH this mindset is so infuriating. This is the one thing that really upsets me about people who haven't competed before.
Personally, I think you should enter into every event that you can solve the puzzle for. Doesn't matter how slow, or how bad you think you are, you should do it, if nothing else but for the chance to say that you have. Also, it gives you good goals for your next competition (if nothing else).
</rant> Sorry about that, Just wanted to get it off my chest for a while now, and that was a perfect example.

On the topic of bigBLD, I have no idea where I'm going to fit a 4BLD attempt. probaby wont get sq1 avg so thats an option I suppose. The thing I really need to know is how many groups will be in each round, that will be enough information to work out a good timeslot.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Yeah I pretty much do this for every competition. At the start just come to me/Daniel/Laurence and ask if you can be in the first/last group for whatever event and it shall be done. In the past I've generally tried to do attempts in finals but recently I've been making some finals and I'm still improving at the same rate so it's harder for me now to slot in attempts.
> 
> Just make sure you have a judge ready so you don't waste too much time.



i'll keep that in mind! Also how many do you reckon are going for it? Me, you, matt, ollie, nevins, rob(?) Chris W(?) And dan although he said he wasnt


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> AAARGH this mindset is so infuriating. This is the one thing that really upsets me about people who haven't competed before.
> Personally, I think you should enter into every event that you can solve the puzzle for. Doesn't matter how slow, or how bad you think you are, you should do it, if nothing else but for the chance to say that you have. Also, it gives you good goals for your next competition (if nothing else).



THIS

I even do multibld in comps even though I've only ever done it 4 times (2 official, 2 unofficial, one of those was only about a month ago)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> THIS
> 
> I even do multibld in comps even though I've only ever done it 4 times (2 official, 2 unofficial, one of those was only about a month ago)



First time I did a multi was my first official 1/2 in 20:00 and still got a silver medal.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm probably going to do the 4BLD attempts during the events I'm not taking part in, Minxes, sq and clock. I think the time will work fine for me. Loving that we can do it at anytime, with a judge.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 20, 2012)

Guys do all competitors do judging/scrambling too? I've never known how it works.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 20, 2012)

Its my first comp in the UK, not sure how it works either, but sometimes competitors from set 1/group 1 do help with judging/scrambling for set 2/group 2 competitors back in the comps in my country.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 20, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Guys do all competitors do judging/scrambling too? I've never known how it works.



Yeah basically at the start of a group (rounds are split into 2 groups usually because of numbers) there will be a call for scramblers and judges (or at least an implied one) and 2/3 people will go over and scramble, and some more people will hang around and judge. You don't have to be competing in the event to judge/scramble that event, but obviously if you don't know notation, scrambling isnt a good idea :b.
Make sure you have at least a working knowledge of the WCA regs before you get there though, just so you know how to judge stuff (e.g. what penalties to give for things). Although, if it's your first comp, you won't be relied on as much to judge or scramble, but with the numbers predicted, it could help


----------



## CHJ (Sep 20, 2012)

If all goes the same, me and selkie will end up with the worst job of scrambling SQ-1's


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2012)

I hear ya!

Though I have been Practising square-1 and down to 50-55 second average, so my square-1 scrambling has left the range of pitiful and almost verging on barely acceptable


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 20, 2012)

If you are inexperienced with the puzzle and do not know how to scramble it, I would recommend just offering to be a judge. We try and work around the premise of, if you are competing in an event, you are expected to scramble and judge for the other groups. For things like blindfolded, anyone who isn't competing are expected to scramble and judge, since for this it is done in silence and people like to focus. I'll be on the duty of calling groups and such, if we lack judges or scramblers for an event, you will know.

Before anyone comes to a competition they should at least have a vague idea of the regulations and be able to judge. There will be an introduction to competing at the start of both days which lasts just a few minutes which will go through basic judging procedure.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll be arriving on Friday morning. Dunno if there's any tourist attraction in Leicester, but if you need a hand on Friday, I'm happy to help out


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> If all goes the same, me and selkie will end up with the worst job of scrambling SQ-1's



Hey! I normally do an entire group by myself


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah basically at the start of a group (rounds are split into 2 groups usually because of numbers) there will be a call for scramblers and judges (or at least an implied one) and 2/3 people will go over and scramble, and some more people will hang around and judge.


I'm afraid you're making false assumptions here 
This competition will be much more structured than previous ones. Groups will be organised before the competition. Anyone competing in an event will be required to scramble/judge for a different group unless they have a good excuse not to. As you can see on the schedule, there is an introduction to competing and judging at the start of each day, so once you've watched the demonstration and competed in a round you should be ready to judge most events.

As for bigbld, we're not going to make crazy exceptions for people. If you can't fit it in, then that's tough - they weren't even going to be offered at first. There's always the lunch break anyway.



CHJ said:


> If all goes the same, me and selkie will end up with the worst job of scrambling SQ-1's


There is no Sq-1 final atm. If it stays that way you probably won't need to scramble at all as the fast people will be split between the groups.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 20, 2012)

r_517 said:


> I'll be arriving on Friday morning. Dunno if there's any tourist attraction in Leicester, but if you need a hand on Friday, I'm happy to help out



Im hoping to get a group for pre comp meet, i'll find out more and cuberoots knows the area



MTGjumper said:


> Hey! I normally do an entire group by myself



thats why i scambled yours first during the final whilst selkie fixed the incorrect scrambles, it was a relief when you had finished


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Im hoping to get a group for pre comp meet, i'll find out more and cuberoots knows the area



Shall we just go ahead and say that the meet will be at the library cafe on the university campus? (it's open to the public, and you will also then know where the venue is) it's open til 10pm and it's pretty perfect for a meetup.

What time are you thinking? I thought maybe 7pm could be a good time


----------



## CHJ (Sep 20, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Shall we just go ahead and say that the meet will be at the library cafe on the university campus? (it's open to the public, and you will also then know where the venue is) it's open til 10pm and it's pretty perfect for a meetup.
> 
> What time are you thinking? I thought maybe 7pm could be a good time



Sounds good but i may start it earlier like about 5 for those who have to leave earlier, im gonna be there all day so all fine by me waiting, plus it gets dark earlier now


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Sounds good but i may start it earlier like about 5 for those who have to leave earlier, im gonna be there all day so all fine by me waiting, plus it gets dark earlier now



Awesome, I'll come then too. 

So: 5pm on Friday the 2nd, Library Cafe in the David Wilson Library on the University of Leicester Campus it is. All welcome obviously


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 20, 2012)

Do they sell alcohol? If not Tim and I will probably leave for a dive bar when evening becomes night.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 20, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> So: 5pm, Library Cafe in the David Wilson Library on the University of Leicester Campus it is. All welcome obviously


Excellent


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 20, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do they sell alcohol? If not Tim and I will probably leave for a dive bar when evening becomes night.



It sells alcohol. If you're interested, I know some dive bars too . In fact, the venue itself is a dive-bar on a Friday night!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 20, 2012)

We'll be leaving Sussex before noon so we'll probably be there about 4.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 20, 2012)

I will be there a bit later than 5 i think. But I need to dubble bubble check the hotéles.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 20, 2012)

We're gonna be around for a while so whenever you come along is good


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

29 minute train from Nottingham means I don't have to book any accomodation, woo!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 21, 2012)

timelonade said:


> 29 minute train from Nottingham means I don't have to book any accomodation, woo!



This is what I'm thinking of doing aswell, but be careful, as there is only 1 train on the sunday morning, and that service is partly by bus. However there seems to be a few people driving down from there so maybe we can organize some car pooling for the sunday?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2012)

Getting a lift would be good, but I'll have two other people with me so I assume I'll be getting the train D:

Am down for travelling with others if that ends up happening.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll probably get the train from Nottingham - bit annoying that I'll be at the O2 on the Thursday night to see The Cribs then late train back, a day at work, then train back again - still need to sort out somewhere nice to sleep


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> still need to sort out somewhere nice to sleep



Is this in regards to Saturday night? If so, Premier Inn currently have a twin room on Sat night for about £40 and I haven't organised where I'm sleeping yet...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Is this in regards to Saturday night? If so, Premier Inn currently have a twin room on Sat night for about £40 and I haven't organised where I'm sleeping yet...



OK, I just booked a twin room at the Premier inn for the Saturday night - it was £43 (I don't get a £3 discount for being awesome like you Rowan!)


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2012)

Mikey <3

Daniel - is it cool for me to arrive about 10:30 on Saturday? Will be in the middle of Megaminx and before 2x2...


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 21, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'll probably get the train from Nottingham - bit annoying that I'll be at the O2 on the Thursday night to see The Cribs then late train back, a day at work, then train back again - still need to sort out somewhere nice to sleep



lol i'm going to see them too!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Daniel - is it cool for me to arrive about 10:30 on Saturday? Will be in the middle of Megaminx and before 2x2...


Ofc it's no problem. Shame that you don't get to do magics and megaminx


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a spare bed in a twin room at Spindle Lodge (2 nights, 2nd - 4th) as the friend I was supposed to be taking now may not be able to make it.. *PM if your interested.*


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

There are problems with the registration page at WCA (the password seems to have changed). So registration might not open at 8pm

EDIT: Sebastien is awesome. He's given me the link.


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> This is what I'm thinking of doing aswell, but be careful, as there is only 1 train on the sunday morning, and that service is partly by bus. However there seems to be a few people driving down from there so maybe we can organize some car pooling for the sunday?




LOL oh yeah the bus to East Midlands Parkway.

There is a National Express bus going from Broadmarsh Bus Station (near Nottingham train station) to Leicester coach station that takes about an hour an is £2.70 if we get it in advance!


~Then it's a half an hour walk from the coach (LE1 3AG) to the o2 academy (LE1 7RH)... or an 11 min bus apparently


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 21, 2012)

timelonade said:


> LOL oh yeah the bus to East Midlands Parkway.
> 
> There is a National Express bus going from Broadmarsh Bus Station (near Nottingham train station) to Leicester coach station that takes about an hour an is £2.70 if we get it in advance!
> 
> ...



What time is this coach, and does it run on the sunday?


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> What time is this coach, and does it run on the sunday?




Have a look on the "national express" website. I can't link you right to the journey unfortunately

06:50	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	07:35	0h 45m FASTEST	0	
£3.80
*07:50	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	08:50	1h 00m	0* 
£2.70
08:20	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	09:10	0h 50m	0	
£3.80

But that's the story on Sunday morning (4th Nov)
And there are buses back to Nottingham until 
21:55	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	22:40	0h 45m	0	
£3.80
*22:20	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	23:05	0h 45m* 0	
£3.80



This is what I was thinking. <3
(mods feel free to add spoilers hehehe)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2012)

Registered =)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm sure you can deduce that registration is open now


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 21, 2012)

I think I just registered.


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

I... I think I just registered


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2012)

Ye, we have.. list of Registered attendees just updated.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wrejjister'd.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2012)

im gay


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 21, 2012)

And we love you all the more for admitting it. 


James


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 21, 2012)

Double post, I know.

But does it get cold this far north in November? I need to know how many blankets to pack for hotel focus.


James


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2012)

joe richards wai u no do 3x3bld


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Double post, I know.
> 
> But does it get cold this far north in November? I need to know how many blankets to pack for hotel focus.
> 
> ...





All of the little girls think it's cold...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 21, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Have a look on the "national express" website. I can't link you right to the journey unfortunately
> 
> 06:50	NOTTINGHAM (Coach Station)	LEICESTER (Coach Station)	07:35	0h 45m FASTEST	0



Hmm, looking at google maps, the coach station is further away from Notts uni than Beeston station, which is what I was looking at. Also, although it's cheap, 8:50 is cutting it a bit fine because events start at 9:15, so I think i'm going to stick with the train if I can't get a lift. sorry :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, MLSTRM initially won the registration race (yes somehow he beat me even thought I was the one who opened registration!). But rather embarrassingly he failed to tick all the event boxes and had to add OH just now so has had to relinquish his victory. As 3rd place finisher, Alex Lau is now the victor.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> In case anyone is interested, MLSTRM initially won the registration race (yes somehow he beat me even thought I was the one who opened registration!). But rather embarrassingly he failed to tick all the event boxes and had to add OH just now so has had to relinquish his victory. As 3rd place finisher, Alex Lau is now the victor.



Heh. :3
Still more people signed up for megaminx than clock though :b


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2012)

Just to let it be known, I might be able to offer lifts from Nottingham to Leicester on both days. Apparently Rob and Chris were both asking.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Heh. :3
> Still more people signed up for megaminx than clock though :b


Heh. :3
Still more people signed up for clock than megaminx though :b (as a proportion of the worldwide participation in the 2 events)
UK clearly values clock


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Just to let it be known, I might be able to offer lifts from Nottingham to Leicester on both days. Apparently Rob and Chris were both asking.



let me know if there's room for me and two guests


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 21, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Just to let it be known, I might be able to offer lifts from Nottingham to Leicester on both days. Apparently Rob and Chris were both asking.



If you could, it would be really appreciated. However looks like quite a few people are coming down on both days :/ (Me, rob, mollerz, joey, Kir+2)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2012)

Two guests is pushing it  My Dad expressed interest in going, and would be acting as a chauffeur, but it sounds like Rob might want to a lift. I'll try and work out something more.... definite.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not expecting to be able to, just wondering in case everyone else cancels and you have three spare places


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 21, 2012)

timelonade said:


> All of the little girls think it's cold...



For those man enough to spend a couple of nights in a doss bag, hotel focus accommodates 2 luxury rooms, 2 standard rooms, and 2 bogtrotter rooms.

I am the biggest girl of all, ask @ Robbytrooper


James


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 21, 2012)

It is very likely that I will have a spare bed in a twin room at the Spindle Lodge for the nights of the 2nd and 3rd, *PM if interested.*


----------



## CHJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Still only 48 on the list or are there still loads of processing to do? And a bigger 4BLD turnout than i expected so far


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 22, 2012)

anyone need a room mate for friday and saturday definitly and possibly sunday?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Still only 48 on the list or are there still loads of processing to do? And a bigger 4BLD turnout than i expected so far


Registration opened 4 hours ago. There is still 3 and a half weeks left for people to enter.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just for curious, Dan u don't do 4bld & 5bld this time?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 22, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Registration opened 4 hours ago. There is still 3 and a half weeks left for people to enter.



I suppose i thought that there would be more hype from opening but thats just my experience with the last time


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 22, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Two guests is pushing it  My Dad expressed interest in going, and would be acting as a chauffeur, but it sounds like Rob might want to a lift. I'll try and work out something more.... definite.



I'll be staying with Rob, so err... yeah. :3

Signed for all the events, yayme


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 22, 2012)

Registered  

Still need a room for just saturday night.. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn, thought I was pretty fast with the registration, but at least 3 in front, someone can press F5 repeatedly faster than me 

We are all booked into Premier Inn too for the Friday and Saturday as of now. Laura and I will also make the cube meet the Friday evening before. Looking forward to seeing faces, old and new again


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Registered
> 
> Still need a room for just saturday night.. Anyone in the same boat?



I have a spare bed for Friday and Saturday night, Spindle Lodge, *PM if interested*

_EDIT ; Friend just pulled out so now I definitely have a free bed for both nights_

_EDIT : Room gone_
-----



Selkie said:


> Damn, thought I was pretty fast with the registration, but at least 3 in front, someone can press F5 repeatedly faster than me



I was pretty fast also, F5 only showed one (I think) other name before crashing.. too many people doing the same thing at the same time I expect =p


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeh... still need a room for saturday night lol :/

Hey also is anyone driving up from london with a spare seat? haha


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 22, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I'm not expecting to be able to, just wondering in case everyone else cancels and you have three spare places



Kir, why the hell are you in Nottingham, and why haven't you visited me yet? What's the dealio?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Yeh... still need a room for saturday night lol :/
> 
> Hey also is anyone driving up from london with a spare seat? haha



If you don't end up with a lift, the trains are running well from where we are, then i wont be a lone cuber on a train again doing blindsolves for attention heheheh!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2012)

CHJ said:


> If you don't end up with a lift, the trains are running well from where we are, then i wont be a lone cuber on a train again doing blindsolves for attention heheheh!



When are you going up though Callum? I have to travel on saturday morning. I've just booked coach tickets. I won't get there till like half 10.. but its just in time for 2x2 FR. 

Also where are you staying on saturday night?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Kir, why the hell are you in Nottingham, and why haven't you visited me yet? What's the dealio?



Lol, am not in nottingham. Just staying at my boyfriend's house for the comp.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

CHJ said:


> If you don't end up with a lift, the trains are running well from where we are, then i wont be a lone cuber on a train again doing blindsolves for attention heheheh!



I am going by train too; which one are you getting?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I am going by train too; which one are you getting?



Not sure yet, i may just get the one you're on, meet at waterloo then head to leicester from there


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Not sure yet, i may just get the one you're on, meet at waterloo then head to leicester from there



I've got a specific train ticket at a specific time. I will check later, if we can book the same one it would be nice


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm also travelling from Nottingham, so judging by this thread there'll be plenty of cubers on the train leaving Nottingham station at 7:02 or 7:28? :>


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 23, 2012)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm also travelling from Nottingham, so judging by this thread there'll be plenty of cubers on the train leaving Nottingham station at 7:02 or 7:28? :>


The 7:28 train from Nottingham arrives at Leicester with plenty of time for the walk up London Rd from the station.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 23, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> The 7:28 train from Nottingham arrives at Leicester with plenty of time for the walk up London Rd from the station.



If this is the train that passes through Beeston at 7:37 then I will be on it.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2012)

Damm.. I was just reading through the WCA regulations and read that competitor may be disqualified if not present for registration... 

I am competing in just 2x2 on the saturday.. but won't arrive at the venue until around 10:15  Does this mean I can't compete in the event? :/

I can quite easily confirm that I am almost at the venue by text/phone...?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 23, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Damm.. I was just reading through the WCA regulations and read that competitor may be disqualified if not present for registration...
> 
> I am competing in just 2x2 on the saturday.. but won't arrive at the venue until around 10:15  Does this mean I can't compete in the event? :/
> 
> I can quite easily confirm that I am almost at the venue by text/phone...?



You'll be fine. Just find someone to take your name down when you do arrive.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> You'll be fine. Just find someone to take your name down when you do arrive.


This. The wording is 'may' so I have to power to disqualify you if I please. But I'm not that horrible. Just find one of the organisers when you arrive - there may still be someone at the door anyway.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Panic OVER


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 24, 2012)

So where at most people staying? If I cant find a room and have to check into a hotel alone.. I at least wanna be in one where there are loads of cubers!! lol


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2012)

I think people will be staying in a number of different hotels. Travelodge City Centre was fully booked (which may mean lots of cuber have booked there already!!) so we have opted for Premier Inn City Centre.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Alex is also staying at the premier inn and im staying at the campanile, seems like the majority are at the premier inn and travelodge


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 24, 2012)

SOD IT! I've just booked into the Spindle Lodge  

Closest to the venue I think so thats handy. 

Who else is staying there???


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If this is the train that passes through Beeston at 7:37 then I will be on it.



I shall get that one then, I'm living in Beeston currently so I'll go from that station also :>


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 24, 2012)

What have I done? Registered for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 XD and I don't even own a 2x2 or 4x4, confident that once I order and get them I'll have them cracked to be able to at least SOLVE them in the comp 

My targets:

2x2: Gonna learn ortega once I get the cube, no idea what the time will be, sub 10?
3x3: sub-20 average: will be hard: my first comp so I'll probably be nervous, right now I'm averaging 22-23 so sub 20 would be a massive achievement if I can 
4x4: Like the 5x5, learn how to solve it and finish in time xD
5x5: The only other non 3x3 I have, althought it's a shitty rubiks. Depending on how well I improve next month I'll hope for some decent times 

October is gonna be a hard month for me :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reeeeeeally need to order some cubes before the comp, especially because I just broke my 2x2. Twice...


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 24, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch from 51morefun tonight.

My aims:
2x2x2: 5-6ish average
3x3x3: All sub-20 solves, or at least sub 20 average
4x4x4: make cutoff
5x5x5: sub 3 minute solves
3bld: Success
OH: 40ish average


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Anypony/body wanting to sell a computer connectable stackmat? Also old guhongs, will buy them if they are good.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry if I've missed something, but what time does the comp start and what time should we aim to be there?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2012)

What will the noise level be like in 3BLD? I need to buy earmuffs anyway - my room is right next to the kitchen with rowdy people up at all hours


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ollie said:


> What will the noise level be like in 3BLD? I need to buy earmuffs anyway - my room is right next to the kitchen with rowdy people up at all hours



usually quite quiet


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 25, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> Sorry if I've missed something, but what time does the comp start and what time should we aim to be there?



http://ukca.org/competitions/uk-open-2012/events-and-schedule/


----------



## CHJ (Sep 25, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> Sorry if I've missed something, but what time does the comp start and what time should we aim to be there?



Aim to come to the pre comp meet 5pm friday!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2012)

Ollie said:


> What will the noise level be like in 3BLD? I need to buy earmuffs anyway - my room is right next to the kitchen with rowdy people up at all hours



We will tell everyone to be silent during 3BLD but for bigBLD we cannot guarantee this.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> We will tell everyone to be silent during 3BLD but for bigBLD we cannot guarantee this.


But it won't be completely silent because there will always be whispering and a few people solving


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 25, 2012)

I PLAN ON FARTING AT THAT POINT


----------



## gasmus (Sep 25, 2012)

Only one round of 5x5? 

Are any of the 1st rounds of 3x3-5x5 likely to be moved to the Saturday?
If not I'll probably arrive on Saturday evening

Cool venue


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 26, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Aim to come to the pre comp meet 5pm friday!



GUTTED that im gonna miss this :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 26, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> SOD IT! I've just booked into the Spindle Lodge
> 
> Closest to the venue I think so thats handy.
> 
> Who else is staying there???



Spindle Lodge +1.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all, got some ear plugs instead which should be enough.

Severe lack of practice lately, and doubt there'll be a lot of time to in future, so my targets are as follows:

3x3x3: sub-20 single and/or sub-25 average
4x4x4 and 5x5x5: to not hold up proceedings too much.
3BLD: sub-1:20
4BLD: sub-6:00
5BLD: one success, hopefully sub-15:00

To win an event would be a nice bonus!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2012)

gasmus said:


> Only one round of 5x5?
> 
> Are any of the 1st rounds of 3x3-5x5 likely to be moved to the Saturday?
> If not I'll probably arrive on Saturday evening
> ...


Very very unlikely


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, doubt I'll make a 4x4 or 5x5 average, but a good single from either would be great 

Then again if I were to do an average of 5 for 5x5 it'll probably take an hour xD


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 26, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Spindle Lodge +1.



Sweet dude! Can catch breakfast with you on sunday mornin 

Any other cubers staying there or is it just us lol?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I just ordered a bunch from 51morefun tonight.
> 
> My aims:
> 2x2x2: 5-6ish average
> ...



Somewhat similar to mine.



5BLD said:


> Anypony/body wanting to sell a computer connectable stackmat? Also old guhongs, will buy them if they are good.



The stackmat sounds good, how much?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> The stackmat sounds good, how much?


Do you think I am trying to sell one?



5BLD said:


> Anypony/body wanting to *sell* a computer connectable stackmat? Also old guhongs, will buy them if they are good.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 26, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sweet dude! Can catch breakfast with you on sunday mornin
> 
> Any other cubers staying there or is it just us lol?



I think earlier in the thread 2 people booked in there


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Do you think I am trying to sell one?



Sorry! haha, misread that.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 26, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Sorry! haha, misread that.



I facecubed by this point and lolled (facepalm + cubing)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 26, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sweet dude! Can catch breakfast with you on sunday mornin
> 
> Any other cubers staying there or is it just us lol?



As far as I know.. just me, not heard from any others.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> As far as I know.. just me, not heard from any others.



I haven't even started looking for hotels yet, so I might stay there too if there are any rooms left.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I haven't even started looking for hotels yet, so I might stay there too if there are any rooms left.



The more the merrier


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 27, 2012)

any idea how much the spindle lodge costs? would be willing to share with another cuber


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> any idea how much the spindle lodge costs? would be willing to share with another cuber



I POSSIBLY would be able to share Blake, although I'm still very unsure about my sleeping arrangments.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 27, 2012)

To follow the trend, my competition goals are:
222: sub-7 average, sub-6 if I actually finish learning CLL
333: sub-30 average, sub-25 single
444: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:20 would be lovely but I don't think I'll get it
pyra, sq-1, clock: sub-cutoff
555, magics, minx: meh


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 27, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> I POSSIBLY would be able to share Blake, although I'm still very unsure about my sleeping arrangments.


oh yay  I'll be there friday and saturday night yeah i havn't looked at accomadation much yet, mostly flights etc


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a single room at spindle for £35 for Saturday night. 

Would have shared a twin but bit late now :/

See you all there >.<


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 30, 2012)

Just wondering if I wanna join 5BLD do I have to pre-register again or what do I have to do? .___.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 30, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I PLAN ON FARTING AT THAT POINT


PLS POST FART SCHEDULE


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 30, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'll probably get the train from Nottingham - bit annoying that I'll be at the O2 on the Thursday night to see The Cribs then late train back, a day at work, then train back again - still need to sort out somewhere nice to sleep





CubeRoots said:


> lol i'm going to see them too!



A person with taste! I'm the old guy down the front - see you there!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 30, 2012)

Well finally got all my cubes shipped out, should be here in a fortnight, after a bunch of 5x5 solves I think I can make some realistic targets:

2x2: sub 6-7
3x3: sub 20 average with a sub-15 single if I'm VERY lucky and like my new 55mm zhanchi
4x4: sub 3mins
5x5: sub 5mins

Doubt I'll make the cut for the 4x4 or 5x5, my best time on it after about a week of solving is 5:55 on a rubiks brand, hopefully I can lower that down when I get my shengshou by the comp


----------



## r_517 (Sep 30, 2012)

My realistic targets:
2x2: sub4/sub7
OH: sub30/sub35
Clock: sub5.5/sub7

Targets on luck:
Clock: sub5/sub6
Magic: sub1/sub1.2
MasterMagic: sub3/sub4


----------



## CHJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Now you mention it, i gotta redo my goals, im breaking all my PB's like crazy atm

2x2: sub3.5/sub5.5
3x3: sub13/sub16
4x4: cutoff/sub1:25
5x5: sub2:40
OH: sub22/sub26
BLD: sub1:50
4BLD: sub11 (kinda want a medal for it)
5BLD: sub26
Mega: sub3/no chance
Pyra: lolz/ponies
magic: NR/might go for 1st
Mmagic: sub3.3/sub4
Sq-1: sub45/sub1:10
Clock: sub25/im clock noob


----------



## angham (Sep 30, 2012)

My goals
3x3: sub-15/sub-20
4x4: sub-1/sub-1:10
5x5: sub-2:05/sub-2:15
2x2: sub-4/sub-5
oh: sub-rdo/sub-35
bld: success
pyra: sub-10/sub-15
sq-1: sub-20/sub-27.5
m/mm: lol


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 1, 2012)

Realistic goals..
2x2 - sub 10 avg, sub 6 single
3x3 - sub 23 avg, sub 20 single
4x4 - sub 1:20 avg, sub 1:10 single
5x5 - just make the cut.. 

And I don't think it's worth me making goals for anything else.


Ambitious goals..
2x2 - sub 7 avg, sub 5 single
3x3 - sub 20 avg, sub 18 single
4x4 - sub 1:15 avg, sub 1:05 single


----------



## CHJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Will there be any kind of identification like nametags or sticky notes etc. Just an idea to save hassle and you can find people and communicate easier


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Will there be any kind of identification like nametags or sticky notes etc. Just an idea to save hassle and you can find people and communicate easier



I was gonna ask this too,

Also will there be any lanyards?? I'd really love to have a cube lanyard or comp t-shirt!!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> I was gonna ask this too,
> 
> Also will there be any lanyards?? I'd really love to have a cube lanyard or comp t-shirt!!



Based on last year's UKO, there will be t-shirts and lanyards. HOWEVER from what I know, this comp is being organised differently to last year, so they might not happen. I imagine lanyards would though because it makes ID'ing people easier.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 1, 2012)

Current plan is to have tshirts and lanyards


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Will there be any kind of identification like nametags or sticky notes etc. Just an idea to save hassle and you can find people and communicate easier



I have an idea that I've used elsewhere (for medium-sized events) that might work well here: -

I designate myself as a "person finder" taking on the role of identifying everybody by name. Anybody I see at the event (who I don't already know well) I take the time to commit them to memory (e.g. by being friendly, introducing myself, asking them their name, finding out a little about them, who they are with, etc., and making a suitable mental association). I make it clear to everybody that they can Ask Me Anything (quite literally, I wear a T-Shirt that says "my name is Michael, Ask Me Anything"). Then I become a point of contact. 

I may not be able to remember _everybody _(being ultimately fallible: I don't have a great memory!), but that doesn't matter because it is my job to ask everybody who _they_ are and I'm freed of any social awkwardness.

Now, if _everybody _ does this...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 1, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> I was gonna ask this too,
> 
> Also will there be any lanyards?? I'd really love to have a cube lanyard or comp t-shirt!!



I'll be wearing last years T-shirt the first day and if they make one, this years on the second day.. makes it look like you know what your doing =P
but I think I lost last years lanyard and would like a new one


----------



## CubingDuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Havent posted on here for ages!! I am thinking about doing this one, I was wondering if there was anyone who would share a room in a hotel with me obviously to benefit both of us on money and boredom! I'm 16 so if theres any other guys sort of around my age who want to share with me please let me know on this thread or in a pm asap. cheers


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2012)

Current goal for UKO 2012

2x2 sub 5/sub 8
3x3 sub 13/sub 16
3x3 OH sub 30/sub 35
4x4 sub 60/sub 65
5x5 sub 120/sub 130

3BLD sub 120
4BLD sub 12minutes
5BLD success


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Current plan is to have tshirts and lanyards



This is superb news  I will buy everything lol


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> This is superb news  I will buy everything lol



Errr... It's free...
(At least it was last year.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Errr... It's free...
> (At least it was last year.)


It's funny how you keep answering for me...and then putting a clause on the end because you realise that you might not know everything that's going on this year 
You're right again though, although there is a small registration fee anyway


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's funny how you keep answering for me...and then putting a clause on the end because you realise that you might not know everything that's going on this year
> You're right again though, although there is a small registration fee anyway



So you get a lanyard and tshirt for free?? That's awesome


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Two guests is pushing it  My Dad expressed interest in going, and would be acting as a chauffeur, but it sounds like Rob might want to a lift. I'll try and work out something more.... definite.



Sorry about bringing this up again, but do you know any more about having car space?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 1, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> So you get a lanyard and tshirt for free?? *Seventowns are* awesome


Yes that is correct. They are very kind people


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just ordered new cubes and stuff. Dayan megaminx, 2 type C 2x2s (my other one broke 3 times :/), shengshou pyraminx, new zhanchi because the one I use now sucks and 55mm zhanchi.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 2, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Sorry about bringing this up again, but do you know any more about having car space?



I'll check tonight


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 3, 2012)

Uhm, I changed my mind. I wanted to join 5BLD, do I have to register again or just jump in on that day?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 3, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Uhm, I changed my mind. I wanted to join 5BLD, do I have to register again or just jump in on that day?


Added.

You may change your events (within reason) until the close of registration (15th October)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 3, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Added.
> 
> You may change your events (within reason) until the close of registration (15th October)



Thank you so much.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 3, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Thank you so much.



Don't do what i did for WSMO, i added more events on three occasions. Sorry MLSTRM


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2012)

Sooo.. anyone fancy helpin me out by filming my solves for me? 

(Probs not my 5x5 cus you will get bored LOL)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sooo.. anyone fancy helpin me out by filming my solves for me?
> 
> (Probs not my 5x5 cus you will get bored LOL)



sure, if I can figure out who you are and I aren't solving at the same time as you.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 8, 2012)

I was hoping someone could film my BLD solves too - my big cube attempts will be on the Saturday morning, hopefully, since I will be competing in the sighted events for most of the day on Sunday. 

Unless there is a better time to do them? When are others planning to do theirs?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I was hoping someone could film my BLD solves too



sure. I've got 60gb for videos this time instead of just 4


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm trying to get Uni to film this thing for us too, not sure if they can be bothered yet though


----------



## J4CM4N (Oct 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Anypony/body wanting to sell a computer connectable stackmat? Also old guhongs, will buy them if they are good.


I have an old Guhong v2 which I have fully modified, if your interested.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 8, 2012)

Selling 1x Dayan Guhong (white) and 1x Dayan Zhanchi (white) at the UK Open as well - my enthusiasm is only in 4BLD and 5BLD right now and the 3x3x3 is a huge distraction just sitting here on my desk in my room!

Only bought them a while ago so £15 for both or £7.50 each (o.b.o)



ben1996123 said:


> sure. I've got 60gb for videos this time instead of just 4



and ta!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 8, 2012)

J4CM4N said:


> I have an old Guhong v2 which I have fully modified, if your interested.



Tap me on my back at the comp (not when I'm solving), i am both shy and forgetful. I'll see if it's any good.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 8, 2012)

Registration closes in 1 week. 16 places left so sign up quickly if you haven't already!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> sure, if I can figure out who you are and I aren't solving at the same time as you.



Lol thanks dude. Ill chuck you my number nearer the time.

For the record, I am also happy to help anyone else out with filming whilst im not solving. Just gimmi a PM.



Ollie said:


> Selling 1x Dayan Guhong (white) and 1x Dayan Zhanchi (white) at the UK Open as well - my enthusiasm is only in 4BLD and 5BLD right now and the 3x3x3 is a huge distraction just sitting here on my desk in my room!
> 
> Only bought them a while ago so £15 for both or £7.50 each (o.b.o)
> 
> ...



Dude I may be very interested in both! 

PM me!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 8, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll check tonight



Errr... Just want to give this another bump, because I need to start booking trains if I can't :/

EDIT: I will also be selling some sets of standard 4x4 / 3x3 stickers. Don't have very many though. 70p a set.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 8, 2012)

May i join in with this filming business, i will help out as much as possible just so i can get as many solve on camera as possible, last time i got three solve all of which were disgraceful! Please!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2012)

Chuck a camera at me and I'll film anything! Im also good at editing if anyone wants cool vids


----------



## Ollie (Oct 8, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Dude I may be very interested in both!
> 
> PM me!



Not much else to say really! Not lubed, not modded, bought from Puzl a month ago!

Come and find me at the end on Sunday and they're yours if you're still interested then.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Not much else to say really! Not lubed, not modded, bought from Puzl a month ago!
> 
> Come and find me at the end on Sunday and they're yours if you're still interested then.



Sweet!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 8, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sooo.. anyone fancy helpin me out by filming my solves for me?
> 
> (Probs not my 5x5 cus you will get bored LOL)



I need someone for that too. :S


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be bringing along my tripod so if anyone wants to borrow it, you can during any event except megaminx really.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 8, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Errr... Just want to give this another bump, because I need to start booking trains if I can't :/
> 
> EDIT: I will also be selling some sets of standard 4x4 / 3x3 stickers. Don't have very many though. 70p a set.



I am so sorry. I'll remember tonight. Hopefully. Like, facebook more or something if I forget again


----------



## CHJ (Oct 8, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I will be bringing along my tripod so if anyone wants to borrow it, you can during any event except megaminx really.



As long as its not my 5BLD, that'll be a depressing watch!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 8, 2012)

Chris, I couldn't get hold of them tonight. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 8, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Chris, I couldn't get hold of them tonight. I'll check tomorrow.



Thanks Simon, I appreciate it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> As long as its not my 5BLD, that'll be a depressing watch!



Same here *True story.* ._____.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

anyone staying on sunday too? Me and my cubing friends/other friends are going to lazer quest on sunday after the comp


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> anyone staying on sunday too? Me and my cubing friends/other friends are going to lazer quest on sunday after the comp



Augh wish I could  I have work on monday so gotta leave at like 8pm on sunday evening. Sad times.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

400TH COMMENT!!! and im heading off as soon as its finished, but the saturday evening if i recall, wasn't there gonna be a group of people going to a restaurant thing or was that only specific people?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2012)

We need to find an airhockey table for the saturday


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 400TH COMMENT!!! and im heading off as soon as its finished, but the saturday evening if i recall, wasn't there gonna be a group of people going to a restaurant thing or was that only specific people?



I would love to join for dinner with you guys if I am 'eligible'.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 400TH COMMENT!!! and im heading off as soon as its finished, but the saturday evening if i recall, wasn't there gonna be a group of people going to a restaurant thing or was that only specific people?



I still don't know what Im doing on Saturday evening... I wanna do somethin though! I'm up for hangin out.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 400TH COMMENT!!! and im heading off as soon as its finished, but the saturday evening if i recall, wasn't there gonna be a group of people going to a restaurant thing or was that only specific people?



It's for anyone, seen as though I'm gonna organize it it will be a bunch of my mates (who happen to be cubers too ) and everyone else from the comp who wants to come. Will be awesome. Just bring cash to settle your fair share of da bill 



NevinsCPH said:


> I would love to join for dinner with you guys if I am 'eligible'.



lol, course you are, I don't know where the idea that it is exclusive actually came from 



BillyRain said:


> I still don't know what Im doing on Saturday evening... I wanna do somethin though! I'm up for hangin out.



come to city centre with us!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> It's for anyone, seen as though I'm gonna organize it it will be a bunch of my mates (who happen to be cubers too ) and everyone else from the comp who wants to come. Will be awesome. Just bring cash to settle your fair share of da bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blame my paranoia! I just thought only a specific few were able, were gonna need a bloody big table!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> come to city centre with us!



Sweet!  Where we gonna go? And I hope it doesnt have a NO CUBES policy


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Blame my paranoia! I just thought only a specific few were able, were gonna need a bloody big table!



As soon as I read this, *imagining a big table, with cubes on it.*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 9, 2012)

The norm for UK comps seems to be McDonalds on the saturday evening, but anything else could be cool. I'm probably OK to do stuff, depends how I am getting there/back on each day.
Simon: Daily ping. :b


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 9, 2012)

Will there be any competitions in the north of England?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The norm for UK comps seems to be McDonalds on the saturday evening, but anything else could be cool. I'm probably OK to do stuff, depends how I am getting there/back on each day.
> Simon: Daily ping. :b



Mcdonalds is cuber food! you must have it once per comp or twice per meet! where else would we go?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> Will there be any competitions in the north of England?



you could organise one if you want to.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sweet!  Where we gonna go? And I hope it doesnt have a NO CUBES policy



tbh, I would like this, but I doubt anyone would listen to it. I think it would be nice to have a small break from cubing nonstop and divert conversation from cubing for a short while 

Also, does anyone play table tennis? there are tables all round city centre. we should go to one. table tennis is my other addiction


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> tbh, I would like this, but I doubt anyone would listen to it. I think it would be nice to have a small break from cubing nonstop and divert conversation from cubing for a short while
> 
> Also, does anyone play table tennis? there are tables all round city centre. we should go to one. table tennis is my other addiction



I PLAY!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> tbh, I would like this, but I doubt anyone would listen to it. I think it would be nice to have a small break from cubing nonstop and divert conversation from cubing for a short while



LOL... There would always be one sneaky dude with his hands moving under the table.... We'd all stop talking and be like... 

You can only be doing one of two things.....


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

(shifty eyes, shifty eyes) Whoops! anyway we have the pre comp meet for cubing talk and stuff


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> (shifty eyes, shifty eyes) Whoops! anyway we have the pre comp meet for cubing talk and stuff



Which I'm missing 

Guess I'll just have to make the most of meeting people at the event and trying to get tips during the day! 

I do agree that its nice to have a break from cubing in the evening. I just plan on having a few beers and some food! lol


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

(grabs fake ID) BEER! lol im a dwarf, i got no chance

now for another topic i've come across, the increasing number of bronies, im thinking there should be a mini group of us, just an idea which i think is quite relevant (perhaps not in some cases)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> now for another topic i've come across, the increasing number of bronies, im thinking there should be a mini group of us, just an idea which i think is quite relevant (perhaps not in some cases)



no.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> no.



yh forget i said anything


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> yh forget i said anything



Ben is only saying no because he doesnt tork

As for saturday night not sure if i wana go yet, but looking forward to the friday meet and learning da magicks


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone need a roommate for friday and saturday night? Or know of anywhere that isnt booked up?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Anyone need a roommate for friday and saturday night? Or know of anywhere that isnt booked up?



Try Spindle Lodge!


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 9, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Try Spindle Lodge!



I did but aparently it says there booked up for that weekend


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 9, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Bronies? lol



you do not want to know >.>


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I PLAY!!!



You're going down!, I propose a cubing/TT hybrid, winner will be ultimate champion forever


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> You're going down!, I propose a cubing/TT hybrid, winner will be ultimate champion forever



OH + TT at the same time w/bonus point for every OH solve completed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> you do not want to know >.>



yes you do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8bmXybzYvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6noHJODGcY


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> OH + TT at the same time w/bonus point for every OH solve completed.



Now I am DEFINATELY up for filming this


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> You're going down!, I propose a cubing/TT hybrid, winner will be ultimate champion forever



Well i dont mind losing, itll be awesome! WHEN AND WHERE!!!



ben1996123 said:


> yes you do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8bmXybzYvA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6noHJODGcY



We will be known


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> LMAO.... oh... mygod...



THY PRINCESS OF THE NIGHT HATH ARRIVED!


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

David Singmaster is going to be at the competition doing various activities with the department of mathematics at UoL, and giving a talk on the saturday after all events are finished.

The times/etc may change but thought I would tell you so we can all get overexcited


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> David Singmaster is going to be at the competition doing various activities with the department of mathematics at UoL, and giving a talk on the saturday after all events are finished.
> 
> The times/etc may change but thought I would tell you so we can all get overexcited



**** just got real.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> **** just got real.



i just got squared


----------



## Escher (Oct 10, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> The times/etc may change but thought I would tell you so we can all get overexcited



Singmaster <3 <3 <3


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Simon: Daily ping. :b


I can offer at least two lifts, potentially three. Where are you staying?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I can offer at least two lifts, potentially three. Where are you staying?



Do you have any spare spots?


----------



## Godmil (Oct 10, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> David Singmaster is going to be at the competition...



AGH I wish I could go. Will anyone be videoing his talk?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 10, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> David Singmaster is going to be at the competition doing various activities with the department of mathematics at UoL, and giving a talk on the saturday after all events are finished.
> 
> The times/etc may change but thought I would tell you so we can all get overexcited



Get him to compete!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 10, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I can offer at least two lifts, potentially three. Where are you staying?



Rutland Hall, University of nottingham. I can get to the edge of the uni pretty quickly if that would be prefered.
Thanks


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 10, 2012)

Godmil said:


> AGH I wish I could go. Will anyone be videoing his talk?



Most likely!


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 10, 2012)

3 hours 35 mins drive away. Still going, my first competition.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Rutland Hall, University of nottingham. I can get to the edge of the uni pretty quickly if that would be prefered.
> Thanks



I seem to remember a song about Rutland that used to be sung during campus 14s.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 10, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> 3 hours 35 mins drive away. Still going, my first competition.



At least i'm not the only one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> At least i'm not the only one.



it is not thy first competition though .


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you have to be there on saturday and sunday, or just the days the things you are entering are on?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> Do you have to be there on saturday and sunday, or just the days the things you are entering are on?



just be ready to compete when a round that you're competing in starts. moar fun to be there for both days though because moar cubing n stuff


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 10, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> I seem to remember a song about Rutland that used to be sung during campus 14s.



Everybody hates Rutland :B


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Rutland Hall, University of nottingham. I can get to the edge of the uni pretty quickly if that would be prefered.
> Thanks



Cool, that should be ok. Apparently Rob doesn't need a lift. Kir seems to have reserved the other definite spot. There might be a third spot up for grabs.


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> just be ready to compete when a round that you're competing in starts. moar fun to be there for both days though because moar cubing n stuff



thanks, my first competition and not sure what to do. 3.5 Hours drive away so will stay in hotel.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Cool, that should be ok. Apparently Rob doesn't need a lift. Kir seems to have reserved the other definite spot. There might be a third spot up for grabs.



I'm going with a friend, so I can either take two spots or none 

I'm not bothered if anyone else wants to take it, but would appreciate it if you have two spots 

Thanks either way~


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious, what's the time limit for 3BLD? Also, how many from the first round will move on to semi final/final? Are they decided yet?
*
Edit : 2/3/4 from first round to next round/final*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Cool, that should be ok. Apparently Rob doesn't need a lift. Kir seems to have reserved the other definite spot. There might be a third spot up for grabs.



 thanks simon. Just to check, you are going there and back both days?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> thanks simon. Just to check, you are going there and back both days?



Yep. Pick up Saturday morning, come back Saturday night, pick up Sunday morning, come back Sunday night.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 11, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> David Singmaster is going to be at the competition doing various activities with the department of mathematics at UoL, and giving a talk on the saturday after all events are finished.
> 
> The times/etc may change but thought I would tell you so we can all get overexcited



Do we have to book/register for any of these or just turn up/stay afterwards..?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 11, 2012)

An irrelevant piece of (exciting) news for myself: Just got my UK visa renewed for another 2 years 

I was almost soooooooo sure that my visa was rejected
1. Successful visa applications are normally processed in around 3 days, while mine took more than 3 weeks;
2. Successful applicants will be notified via email or phone call before receiving the passport while rejected ones get their passport back directly - they just send the passport back to me directly without any notification...

Anyway see you lads in Leicester


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 12, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Yep. Pick up Saturday morning, come back Saturday night, pick up Sunday morning, come back Sunday night.



Epic.  Thanks a lot simon.



NevinsCPH said:


> Just curious, what's the time limit for 3BLD? Also, how many from the first round will move on to semi final/final? Are they decided yet?
> *
> Edit : 2/3/4 from first round to next round/final*



I'd say wait until registration closes so they know how many people are in each event, then they can post numbers (I hope they do anyway :b )


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Epic.  Thanks a lot simon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say wait until registration closes so they know how many people are in each event, then they can post numbers (I hope they do anyway :b )



That'll be great, although I don't give in expectation to get to finals.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 14, 2012)

Just booked my flights and accommodation  whats the best way to get from eastmidlands airport to the venue/university area?
Spindle Lodge +1


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

Sadly parents have decided I can`t go. :`(


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 14, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> whats the best way to get from eastmidlands airport to the venue/university area?



Bugatti Veyron


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Bugatti Veyron



teleporter would be faster


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 14, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> whats the *best* way to get from eastmidlands airport to the venue/university area?



Not fastest

Plus teleportation destroys the original and copies it so you would need a new WCA profile.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 14, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Just booked my flights and accommodation  whats the best way to get from eastmidlands airport to the venue/university area?
> Spindle Lodge +1



I suspect you should go to a train station near the airport (walk/taxi) then train to leicester, the station is walking distance from uni


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 14, 2012)

I need a wee.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I need a wee.



Im not geting the relevance of this comment? Kir's usual ways


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2012)

5BLD 9:48 and a 10:22 tonight. Going all out for sub-10 I've decided!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD 9:48 and a 10:22 tonight. Going all out for sub-10 I've decided!



I suppose we all know you've got 1st for 4-5BLD, its just how far you can push it now is your goal!
What about 3BLD or has the bigBLD practice made you a little suckish?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I suppose we all know you've got 1st for 4-5BLD, its just how far you can push it now is your goal!
> What about 3BLD or has the bigBLD practice made you a little suckish?



Only if I get a success and if the nerves don't get to me - accuracy isn't always great on the best of days. Today it was a frustratingly low day - about 2/9 I think. Usually its around 40-50%.

I don't practice 3BLD anywhere near as much and I'm still not great (in fact I'm selling all my 3x3x3s and getting a 6x6x6 after UKO) though accuracy is around 80-90%. Expecting around 1:30 maybe.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 15, 2012)

No podium for me in 3BLD then. LOL. Have high hopes to see epic bld action in UKO.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2012)

With a bit of luck i could end up with silver! Dan will come first providing he doesnt fail which the chances are tiny, im thinking that imma get 1:15 (i hope)
Other medal threats are joey on a good day, mollerz if he can break the ridiculously long DNF streak, and ollie if you don't do as bad as you think


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if I'll manage a sub15 average in the finals this year.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> teleporter would be faster



better get a Tardis.

there is Leicester Skylink coach service from airport to Leicester city centre. http://www.eastmidlandsairport.com/emaweb.nsf/content/SkyLinkLeicester/$FILE/derby_leic_timetables_sept12_web.pdf


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2012)

Registration closes at the end of today. I will be spending time finalising the schedule and generating groups tomorrow so if your events have changed then please let me know ASAP otherwise I may reject your requests.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Registration closes at the end of today. I will be spending time finalising the schedule and generating groups tomorrow so if your events have changed then please let me know ASAP otherwise I may reject your requests.



I registered for 3BLD


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey dan, will you be doing any blind what so ever? Just noticed you haven't attempted the last two comps?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 15, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Hey dan, will you be doing any blind what so ever? Just noticed you haven't attempted the last two comps?



AFAIK he quit BLD.

Gonna have to practice doing mega in the morning. Why does it have to be the first event :<


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> AFAIK he quit BLD.
> 
> Gonna have to practice doing mega in the morning. Why does it have to be the first event :<



I know i shouldn't be happy to hear he has quit but knowing my chances have increased for a better medal is cool, especially as i still think im noob at blind (1:25 avg)

And do you think you could beat rob this time?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 15, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I know i shouldn't be happy to hear he has quit but knowing my chances have increased for a better medal is cool, especially as i still think im noob at blind (1:25 avg)
> 
> And do you think you could beat rob this time?



Oh I really hope so. I'm not sure which mega I'll be using though. Just have to see how it plays out on the day.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Dan quitting BLD may make medals easier (I certainly wouldn't have as good a medal collection if he hadn't gradually stopped bothering with it), but his UK rankings will likely stand for a while. Hopefully I'll find the time to practice more, as it stands my rankings are looking to be on shaky ground. I'm looking forward to whatever comp I can attend next, BLD is really starting to get interesting in the UK.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 15, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Oh I really hope so. I'm not sure which mega I'll be using though. Just have to see how it plays out on the day.



Can I try your Dayan Minx?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2012)

In short, yes I stopped doing bld. I shan't go into the multitude of reasons again right now. I might or might not do 3bld at UKO.

I am excited that UK bld cubing is actually starting to take off finally. For years Joey was holding up the bld scene by himself (albeit only for 3bld). Then the last couple of years has essentially only been me (with a few others getting there slowly (no offense!)). I'm confident that the next year will see many more sub-2 solvers and more 4/5bld successes. Hopefully someone can get UK blders back near the top of the world again soon


----------



## CHJ (Oct 15, 2012)

For 4-5BLD ollie is right there! I may dedicate myself into going for 3-4BLD. Im still needing a better method than M2/pochmann, i get some 3 cycle stuff but im gonna push myself with the same method for 1st (if you don't go for it that is) my memo is approaching 25s but method and execution is still a dud! I still has time, unless i procrastinate as usual and do OH


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2012)

No offence taken personally, slow is about the only speed I can manage. Some people can memo a 3x3 faster than I can trace out the cycles. It still baffles me.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Can I try your Dayan Minx?



Sure, just not during my megaminx average. :b


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Sure, just not during my megaminx average. :b



Probably won't be during Megaminx time, its 4BLD for me.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 16, 2012)

Soooo.. anyone got a spare bed for Friday night? Things have changed and there is a chance I may be able to travel down on friday.. Only thing is I don't have anywhere to stay Friday night


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone that has bought an extra dayan megaminx, can i buy it? preferably on the Friday, if not Saturday before megaminx will suffice


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone think it might be a good idea to start a photo thread? Or just post photos in here of ourselves so that we know who is who at the comp? 

I think it would be cool.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Anyone think it might be a good idea to start a photo thread? Or just post photos in here of ourselves so that we know who is who at the comp?
> 
> I think it would be cool.



Thats a really cool idea, so that we have some time to get names down in our head. I would love to be part of it but someone has to start it. I don't know where do I start this thread on lol.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 17, 2012)

all of us are too shy to begin it so it willn't happen


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2012)

I WILL START IT!!!!.................... Tomorrow

Im a mega procrastinator and imma need to work out how from my phone


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 18, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> No offence taken personally, slow is about the only speed I can manage. Some people can memo a 3x3 faster than I can trace out the cycles. It still baffles me.



Yeah I just can't be arsed to practice frankly.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2012)

New schedule is out. This should be the final version. The major changes are adding an extra round of Sq-1, clock and OH to Saturday and a round of 5x5 on Sunday


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohh yay! 2 rounds of 5x5, and mega is now in a more sensible time slot :b
I approve of these changes


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha great to hear that, now I can reschedule when to do big bld attempts.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2012)

now I have to arrive on time ;-;


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> New schedule is out. This should be the final version. The major changes are adding an extra round of Sq-1, clock and OH to Saturday and a round of 5x5 on Sunday



Oh NOOO  This means I can't do 2x2 anymore :/

I am arriving in Leicester at 10am and had planned to get to the venue in time for 2x2... augh gutted 

Oh wait... I am being stupid.. I am now traveling down on Friday


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2012)

@Dan: Please put me in the second group for 222, my train gets in at ~10am... I like the schedule


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2012)

can I go in the second group too so I can fondle rowan for a bit?


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Anyone think it might be a good idea to start a photo thread? Or just post photos in here of ourselves so that we know who is who at the comp?
> 
> I think it would be cool.



**** it, here goes  excuse teh outfit. My name is Laurence.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> **** it, here goes  excuse teh outfit. My name is Laurence.



this made me chuckle like Dr Hibbert! paha


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Dan, will you be in the pre-comp meet on Friday? I'll be needing infos of 4BLD and 5BLD so that I won't be in the group/event I'm taking part while doing attempts. I would also love to know who I could look for when finding a judge.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2012)

This is me


----------



## r_517 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hopefully the schedule won't be too tight Need to get to the bus station at 17:15 on Saturday


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

Ollie said:


> this made me chuckle like Dr Hibbert! paha



this is why everyone should go on retro 80s themed speedcubing society bar crawls


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys whats the details on the pre comp meet on friday night? I can come now  But don't know where it is lol.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Guys whats the details on the pre comp meet on friday night? I can come now  But don't know where it is lol.



Go to University Campus (on university road) follow a sign for David Wilson Library, we'll be in the cafe downstairs (you'll find it), probable for like 3 onwards ha


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Go to University Campus (on university road) follow a sign for David Wilson Library, we'll be in the cafe downstairs (you'll find it), probable for like 3 onwards ha



Same as what we did BUT BIGGER!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Go to University Campus (on university road) follow a sign for David Wilson Library, we'll be in the cafe downstairs (you'll find it), probable for like 3 onwards ha



Ah cool! I hope it goes on for a while as I won't be arriving in leicester until around 5:30 :/


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Same as what we did BUT BIGGER!!!



When do you want to have the TT battle?  I can book a table at uni for while we're having the meet


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Any time really, im down from about 3.30 onwards


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm wondering whats the head to head in the schedule about, the number of competitor just get me wondering. Someone enlighten me perhaps?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I'm wondering whats the head to head in the schedule about, the number of competitor just get me wondering. Someone enlighten me perhaps?



There's no fixed amount of competitors, so if you want to compete in it, you just put your name down for it on the day.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> There's no fixed amount of competitors, so if you want to compete in it, you just put your name down for it on the day.



Cool stuff!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2012)

I won't be able to attend the ceremony at the end  Couldn't get a better train home on that Sunday. I'll therefore have to leave after 3BLD, is this going to throw a spanner in the works?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Cool stuff!



But what actually is it? lol


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> But what actually is it? lol



I think its like 1 vs 1 race. Not sure if it's exactly what I'm thinking tho.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I think its like 1 vs 1 race. Not sure if it's exactly what I'm thinking tho.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2012)

Escher said:


> @Dan: Please put me in the second group for 222, my train gets in at ~10am... I like the schedule


You can go in the 3rd group because I'm extra nice


Kirjava said:


> can I go in the second group too so I can fondle rowan for a bit?


Yes you can go in the 2nd group


NevinsCPH said:


> Dan, will you be in the pre-comp meet on Friday? I'll be needing infos of 4BLD and 5BLD so that I won't be in the group/event I'm taking part while doing attempts. I would also love to know who I could look for when finding a judge.


Yes I'll turn up at some point. Maybe late afternoon


r_517 said:


> Hopefully the schedule won't be too tight Need to get to the bus station at 17:15 on Saturday


I've swapped Sq-1 and Clock finals for you


NevinsCPH said:


> I'm wondering whats the head to head in the schedule about, the number of competitor just get me wondering. Someone enlighten me perhaps?


Just what the Ben's video shows. Randomly drawn knock-out competition which is usually a lot of fun. I've removed the number of competitors on the schedule - that was just my estimation for scheduling purposes. We'll ask people to enter on the day.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

this is me, you will find me walking around with either a metal or pony top on, as you can see behind billy's hand, i like to do alot of OH

ATTACH=CONFIG]2418[/ATTACH]

Eh! not going to plan


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 18, 2012)

-adds to face pictures collection-


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll play Table Tennis on friday or a bit if you guys are playing it. i can be there any tie after 1pm or so  
@Billy are you staying in Spindle Lodge on th Friday and Saturday?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes you can go in the 2nd group



Can't tell if trolling or oblivious.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 18, 2012)

Picture of me and Rob Yau (I'm the one on the left, obviously >_> ). This picture basically sums up my cubing record in comps aswell. hehe.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe Richards and I, don't know why I can't upload my own photos but oh well.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Joe Richards and I, don't know why I can't upload my own photos but oh well.



lemme have a go



the first one is of nevins and joe, the second is chris bode


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a recent photo of me...


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 19, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> I'll play Table Tennis on friday or a bit if you guys are playing it. i can be there any tie after 1pm or so
> @Billy are you staying in Spindle Lodge on th Friday and Saturday?



Yes mate I am  Both nights now.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 20, 2012)

Can someone tell me which bus I have to take to get to pre-comp meet after I arrived Leicester train station?


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 20, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Can someone tell me which bus I have to take to get to pre-comp meet after I arrived Leicester train station?



you can easily walk it  it takes 5-10 minutes and involves one turn . You go left out the train station up london road, then keep going until you get to university road (it's a right turn of london road. go down there and keep going til you can see university


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 21, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> you can easily walk it  it takes 5-10 minutes and involves one turn . You go left out the train station up london road, then keep going until you get to university road (it's a right turn of london road. go down there and keep going til you can see university



Okay then. *write and sketch down map on notepad*.


----------



## supersede (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW,it is a great competition!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> New schedule is out. This should be the final version. The major changes are adding an extra round of Sq-1, clock and OH to Saturday and a round of 5x5 on Sunday



apologies, but I can't see the schedule, is it still on the site or has it been taken off?


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 21, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> apologies, but I can't see the schedule, is it still on the site or has it been taken off?



I can see it still


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 21, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> apologies, but I can't see the schedule, is it still on the site or has it been taken off?



This is the google docs source for it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqiraMG9t6eLdHNRTHNDOERlYnFFZUt0Tzc3QUFfcFE
Does that work?


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 21, 2012)

17.65 Average of 100 today, getting faster I think


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

What are the chances of me making the OH final with an average of 25s?
And who are threats for the magic?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 21, 2012)

CHJ said:


> What are the chances of me making the OH final with an average of 25s?
> And who are threats for the magic?



You know you can get psych sheets using the WCA registration page, just click on the event at the top of the table and you get a page like this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?list=1&competitionId=UKOpen2012&eventId=333oh


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 21, 2012)

:fp I am 1 rank below of Callum, I think the gap will expand after UKO. Probably 8 or 9 below him.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You know you can get psych sheets using the WCA registration page, just click on the event at the top of the table and you get a page like this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?list=1&competitionId=UKOpen2012&eventId=333oh



Hey! I'm bottom of the list -- I'm bottom of *all *the lists!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You know you can get psych sheets using the WCA registration page, just click on the event at the top of the table and you get a page like this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?list=1&competitionId=UKOpen2012&eventId=333oh



Oh nice! Didn't even know this existed, cheers and yh i'm feeling pretty good for it now!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hey! I'm bottom of the list -- I'm bottom of *all *the lists!



I'm pretty sure I was bottom ot one of them  if I'm not then I will be... havent even picked up my cube in 3 days


----------



## CHJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Since everyone is looking to buy stuffz, i may aswell to, does anyone have a blindfold they don't want? I don't like not having one and sponging off the the spares


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 23, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Since everyone is looking to buy stuffz, i may aswell to, does anyone have a blindfold they don't want? I don't like not having one and sponging off the the spares



I've got a spare that you can have.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 23, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I've got a spare that you can have.



Thank you! absolute life saver, im pretty irritated by having to use a back to from hoodie


----------



## angham (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone have a shengshou pyraminx they would be willing to sell?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 24, 2012)

Following on from the above...

Does anyone have a Dayan Megaminx or a fully modded SS 4x4 that they would just let me use in the comp? lol

My mega is not bad but not as good as a dayan... and I am too scared to mod my SS so close to the event!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2012)

Would I be able to borrow a good 4x4x4 for 4BLD off a very generous person on the Saturday? My new Dayan is awful - it pops all the time, even on the tighter adjustment. Wishing I'd bought a Shengshou instead.

It also means I can't practice 4BLD so don't expect a good solve


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Following on from the above...
> 
> Does anyone have a Dayan Megaminx or a fully modded SS 4x4 that they would just let me use in the comp? lol
> 
> My mega is not bad but not as good as a dayan... and I am too scared to mod my SS so close to the event!





Ollie said:


> Would I be able to borrow a good 4x4x4 for 4BLD off a very generous person on the Saturday? My new Dayan is awful - it pops all the time, even on the tighter adjustment. Wishing I'd bought a Shengshou instead.
> 
> It also means I can't practice 4BLD so don't expect a good solve



You guys can use my SS4x4 V3, almost fully modded. Of course, provided that I'm not using at that time and your fingers like it.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 24, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> You guys can use my SS4x4 V3, almost fully modded. Of course, provided that I'm not using at that time and your fingers like it.



Thanks Nevins!! 

Gonna be cool to see the meet gang again  Only 10 days to go! . . . (well 9 really because of the pre comp meet).


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Thanks Nevins!!
> 
> Gonna be cool to see the meet gang again  Only 10 days to go! . . . (well 9 really because of the pre comp meet).



Haha, you're welcome mate.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> You guys can use my SS4x4 V3, almost fully modded. Of course, provided that I'm not using at that time and your fingers like it.



Ta


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Would I be able to borrow a good 4x4x4 for 4BLD off a very generous person on the Saturday? My new Dayan is awful - it pops all the time, even on the tighter adjustment. Wishing I'd bought a Shengshou instead.
> 
> It also means I can't practice 4BLD so don't expect a good solve


You can borrow double WR cube off me . My SSv3 ranges from one of the worst-feeling most-locky cubes ever to really nice and smooth depending on how much maru lube has been poured into it in the previous few minutes. At least it doesn't pop though.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 24, 2012)

Booked in at Holiday Inn for the Saturday night now. See you all there!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2012)

my pryamiinx has broken beyond repair, serves me right for being cheap and buying a mozhi, could i borrow someones for my few solves?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> You can borrow double WR cube off me . My SSv3 ranges from one of the worst-feeling most-locky cubes ever to really nice and smooth depending on how much maru lube has been poured into it in the previous few minutes. At least it doesn't pop though.



WR cube = Must try!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> WR cube = Must try!





kinch2002 said:


> You can borrow double WR cube off me . My SSv3 ranges from one of the worst-feeling most-locky cubes ever to really nice and smooth depending on how much maru lube has been poured into it in the previous few minutes. At least it doesn't pop though.



*high pitched girly scream* can't really turn that offer down!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *high pitched girly scream* can't really turn that offer down!



please do the same thing on the day! get it on youtube!


----------



## timelonade (Oct 24, 2012)

So..... I bought a 5x5 from Lithuania on Ebay and a 4x4, 3x3 and 2x2 from Lightake on the 18th of September and they still havent arrived. Don't really think they ever will arrive. I can make do with my silly Eastsheen 4x4 and 2x2, but my eastsheen 5x5 went from ultra-slick to mega-horrific overnight so really I need a new 5x5... is anyone selling one? Love from Tim


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone may borrow my white SS pyraminx as long as we're in different groups. The same goes with my other puzzles if you're interested. I wont speak for everyone else but this applies to pretty much any competition I'm competing in. Just take care of my puzzles


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 24, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Anyone may borrow my white SS pyraminx as long as we're in different groups. The same goes with my other puzzles if you're interested. I wont speak for everyone else but this applies to pretty much any competition I'm competing in. Just take care of my puzzles



Rob, I'm borrowing that pyraminx if you dont mind, and we're not in the same group, thanks


----------



## CHJ (Oct 25, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Rob, I'm borrowing that pyraminx if you dont mind, and we're not in the same group, thanks



I did kinda ask first but thats ok, i despise white plastic. Not that i even did check groups.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2012)

How do you know what group you are in?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

We're going to be using cubecomps for live results. I'd appreciate it if someone could quick make a banner today/tomorrow. Doesn't have to be anything special - just say UK Open 2012 or something. I should be a GIF file of 700x96 pixels with dark blue background (RGB = #000022). Any volunteers?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a quick mock-up. You did say it didn't need much :b


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 25, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> View attachment 2443
> 
> Just a quick mock-up. You did say it didn't need much :b



Idea is good, i must say i like da SU logo on there . bit blurry though


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 25, 2012)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I have an insanely good V5 and a pretty decent V5, black and white plastic respectively, if I'm not using the good one, it's up for use.
> Otherwise, the white one will be sat at my table, so feel free to use it if it's good enough for you.
> I can lend you a good 2x2 aswell, Eastsheen are kinda out-dated now, haha.
> 
> Side note: All my cubes besides my mains are up for sale (there's a lot of cubes).



Bring 'em! I might buy one of the V5 off you.  5x5 Multi BLD time~


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 25, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Idea is good, i must say i like da SU logo on there . bit blurry though



Yeah, I had to shrink it to get it to the right size, leaves slight artefacting. To be honest, I don't mind if it isn't used, just thought I'd quickly knowck something up in paint :b


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> We're going to be using cubecomps for live results. I'd appreciate it if someone could quick make a banner today/tomorrow. Doesn't have to be anything special - just say UK Open 2012 or something. I should be a GIF file of 700x96 pixels with dark blue background (RGB = #000022). Any volunteers?



Linky Linky


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Linky Linky



I liek that one.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 25, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I liek that one.



Agreed. It's much better than mine


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Agreed. It's much better than mine



I did use yours for inspiration dude so.. credit to you too


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2012)

timelonade said:


> I bought a 5x5 from Lithuania on Ebay and a 4x4, 3x3 and 2x2 from Lightake on the 18th of September and they still havent arrived.



I wouldn't be worrying about the LighTake package yet. Their free shipping is terrible and over priced. I ordered on the 30th August, they shipped on the 3rd September. I arrived home to a PO ticket today and that's not unusual. If you order from them in December good luck getting it before Easter.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Their free shipping is terrible and over priced.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 25, 2012)

BillyRain said:


>



Exactly, they should be paying us for poor shipping times! 

(I jest, I've heard mixed things about Lightake shipping so it may just be stupidly inconsistent ^^; )


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Linky Linky


Thanks Billy, I've submitted that one.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2012)

ryanj92 said:


> it may just be stupidly inconsistent ^^; )



I have probably ordered a dozen times from them and they average well over a month to reach England.
When I ordered in December it really did take the best part of 3 months for the package to arrive.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 25, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have probably ordered a dozen times from them and they average well over a month to reach England.
> When I ordered in December it really did take the best part of 3 months for the package to arrive.



i didn't have a problem with them but with the way you's are going, it makes 51morefun look good, well tbh i've never had a problem with either although the lightake stuff is crap.

Little question, did rowe hessler break any rules in his OH beer solve? i'm thinking of something along the same lines but i don't want to be punished for it. And i think if i do well in BLD i might do an OHBLD for my last one, just for lols


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 25, 2012)

Chris: where do you want picking up from specifically?
Kir: I'm still trying to find out if there will be two more spaces. There's definitely one space available for you.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 25, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Kir: I'm still trying to find out if there will be two more spaces. There's definitely one space available for you.



tyty

I won't be able to come if there's just one, but I appreciate that you're finding out if two :3


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 25, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Chris: where do you want picking up from specifically?
> Kir: I'm still trying to find out if there will be two more spaces. There's definitely one space available for you.



I don't really mind actually, dunno if you can get onto campus in the morning though. If you can, then the carpark just inside the west entrance, otherwise I can get to somewhere else if needed, not really sure where though. What time will you be picking up ish?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Little question, did rowe hessler break any rules in his OH beer solve? i'm thinking of something along the same lines but i don't want to be punished for it.


Although I can't see a broken rule, I would object to such actions, which are clearly irresponsible towards the younger/newer members of the community.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 25, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Although I can't see a broken rule, I would object to such actions, which are clearly irresponsible towards the younger/newer members of the community.



ok just checking, of course there's no beer involved, i'm 16, but i was more along the lines of david calvo's juggling, but i can see why not, just wanted some lolfactor


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 25, 2012)

cant believe there is only 9 days left to the comp. im also selling some cubes at the comp and they all have to go 

LanLan 2x2 - white - £3
Dayan lingyun v2 - black - £6
Mufang Fusion - black - £5
Witlong - coloured - £6
Mini QJ - Pink - £3
Mini QJ - Blue - £3
Mini Alpha - Black - £4
Shengshou 4x4 V4 x2 - £5 each (1 left)
QJ pyraminx - white - £4
Fisher cube - white - £4
Quad cube 2x2 - black - £3
shengshou 6x6 - white - £12
diansheng Pillowed 6x6 - white (not for speed cubing, for collection only) - £10
hungarian rings - £10
Orb-it - £20

if you think there is a price that is abit steep then i will except offers.
EVERYTHING MUST GO!!

if you would like to purchase a cube then send me a personal message, then you can pay me at the competition and you can receive your cube. 

*If you want to buy a cube then its first come first serve on the day.*


Happy cubing


----------



## Ralinda4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I feel a little bit annoyed that I didn't register, but it would have been unrealistic for me to come. Good luck to all involved.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 25, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> cant believe there is only 9 days left to the comp. im also selling some cubes at the comp and they all have to go
> 
> LanLan 2x2 - white - £3
> Dayan lingyun v2 - black - £6
> ...



Might take LanLan 2x2, both SS 4x4 V4 for MultiBLD purposes. Hopefully you can bring it that day and let me try it beforehand? I'm thinking there is a high chance for making a deal, just has to be sure that those cube aren't that bad. Do I get cheaper price for buying more than 1 cubes?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2012)

CHJ said:


> i didn't have a problem with them but with the way you's are going, it makes 51morefun look good



I've only ever made 1 order from 51morefun. It took about 3 weeks. I find WitEden to be the best (1-2 weeks) with HKNowStore in a close 2nd.


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 25, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Might take LanLan 2x2, both SS 4x4 V4 for MultiBLD purposes. Hopefully you can bring it that day and let me try it beforehand? I'm thinking there is a high chance for making a deal, just has to be sure that those cube aren't that bad. Do I get cheaper price for buying more than 1 cubes?


 
first of all -


leonparfitt said:


> if you would like to purchase a cube then *send me a personal message*



one of the 4x4's has been bought but everything else is still available. 

*now. to buy the cubes its first come first serve*. i understand that people want to try them first but its hard to keep track when loads of people want the same cube.

we might be able to work out a deal, but ill decide on the day

Leon


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 25, 2012)

If you're selling me something or buying something from me please remind me in a visitor message or something. I do forget.

On the day I will bring a little money and if some of you want to sell guhongs discreetly get me to try them out and proceed to ask you if you're selling them.
The other thing I want is a stackmat that can connect to a computer.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Might take LanLan 2x2, both SS 4x4 V4 for MultiBLD purposes. Hopefully you can bring it that day and let me try it beforehand? I'm thinking there is a high chance for making a deal, just has to be sure that those cube aren't that bad. Do I get cheaper price for buying more than 1 cubes?



Nevinsssss let me buy one of the SS 4x4's... purleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 25, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Nevinsssss let me buy one of the SS 4x4's... purleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee



He has only one left lol. Meh, I think I'll pass to you then since you need it more than I do.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm looking to buy an F1 or an F2 perhaps. Black ideally but I wouldn't mind too much if it was white.


----------



## timelonade (Oct 26, 2012)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I have an insanely good V5 and a pretty decent V5, black and white plastic respectively, if I'm not using the good one, it's up for use.
> Otherwise, the white one will be sat at my table, so feel free to use it if it's good enough for you.
> I can lend you a good 2x2 aswell, Eastsheen are kinda out-dated now, haha.
> 
> Side note: All my cubes besides my mains are up for sale (there's a lot of cubes).





Ahhh that would be fab. I'll try to introduce myself but I don't know anyone by face yet! Am thinking of wearing a monkey outfit and my uk open 2011 t-shirt for identification purposes


----------



## CHJ (Oct 26, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Ahhh that would be fab. I'll try to introduce myself but I don't know anyone by face yet! Am thinking of wearing a monkey outfit and my uk open 2011 t-shirt for identification purposes



I think thats gonna be michaels job of introducing everyone, but i think i may join him as i know a good majority of everyone, i'll be wearing my pony top on the day to let people know who i am


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Am thinking of wearing a monkey outfit



me and my friend will both be dressed as cats


----------



## CHJ (Oct 26, 2012)

So we have a monkey, two cats, a pony and a platypus. Seems like its gonna be a fun comp


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 26, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> I wouldn't be worrying about the LighTake package yet. Their free shipping is terrible and over priced. I ordered on the 30th August, they shipped on the 3rd September. I arrived home to a PO ticket today and that's not unusual. If you order from them in December good luck getting it before Easter.



Apparently I'm still waiting for my LighTake order but WitEden did get a mini 4x4 to me in 6 days. Out of the box it's horrific but I'll try adjusting the tensions and lubing later.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 26, 2012)

You have approximately 12 hours to complain about what events you're in. I'm printing scorecards tomorrow and then it will be far too late to enter extra events etc.
Anyone for a last-minute magic average?!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone for a last-minute magic average?!



I could try and learn how to solve a magic during my 1st and last ever average but no.
I don't think I'll take you up on your generous offer but I do thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2012)

Live results will be here (pending confirmation than an internet connection has been set up)

live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=84


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 27, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Chris: where do you want picking up from specifically?
> Kir: I'm still trying to find out if there will be two more spaces. There's definitely one space available for you.



Actually, I have a better idea. If you park in one of the places along here, I can get there pretty easily and its not inside the uni so it will be accesible at any time: http://goo.gl/maps/7jNlW
Just let me know what time you'll be picking up and I'll be there a bit before then to make sure you can find me. Also, I'll PM you my mobile number.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> me and my friend will both be dressed as cats



Furries are welcome at UK comps - you won't get the discrimination that you get in Eastern Europe!


----------



## conn9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone have an old/spare square-1 I could borrow for my event? I kept putting off ordering it for the comp and now it's too late. I'll be very slow, so it will only be for two solves and then I'll give it straight back.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a few cubetwist ones which are all pretty decent. If we're in different groups, you can use my main sq1, which I've set ERs on


----------



## conn9 (Oct 27, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I have a few cubetwist ones which are all pretty decent. If we're in different groups, you can use my main sq1, which I've set ERs on



Thanks so much. It doesn't matter which cube, it's just using one that matters. Just be aware they may be the slowest two solves the poor sq1 will have ever endured.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there anywhere we can find the grouping for the events?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 28, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Is there anywhere we can find the grouping for the events?



I'm pretty sure daniel has done it, but I don't think we'll find out until the day. :/ I could do with knowing a couple aswell, so I can plan out 4bld times.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 28, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm pretty sure daniel has done it, but I don't think we'll find out until the day. :/ I could do with knowing a couple aswell, so I can plan out 4bld times.



Same, there's quite a few going for bigBLD's this time. I think my 4BLD is no issue as i can do that whenever sub 10-ish, its my 5BLD that i worry about, half hour is quite a time slot


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have generated random groupings for events, which you will find out on the day, although if you're at the meeting on Friday then you might get a sneak preview.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2012)

BTW whoever it was aking about an F2, I've got a black and a white one, if you want to buy either let me know.

so, friday were meeting in the canteen below the university library at half 3ish?correct?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thom: looks like I can only offer one more spot in the car, rather than two, unfortunately. Do you want it?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 29, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Thom: looks like I can only offer one more spot in the car, rather than two, unfortunately. Do you want it?



Nah, I have guests.

Appreciate the offer though :U


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 29, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Nah, I have guests.
> 
> Appreciate the offer though :U



Join me on the train?

DEPART 07:28 Nottingham 
ARRIVE 07:55 Leicester


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd love to

but isn't that fakking early?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 29, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Join me on the train?
> 
> DEPART 07:28 Nottingham
> ARRIVE 07:55 Leicester



Surely the ~8:05->8:31 is a better train? (not sure about departure time, estimating from beeston :b)
Also, make sure you book stuff for sunday if you need it, the way there is partly by coach.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Will anyone be bringing a footcube? I've remembered an unofficial event some of us did last time which ben destroyed us on, OH foot cube, cuz lolz and not competing can create some funny stuff


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2012)

I say we should have 3x3 as an unofficial event as well as the current official rounds. Owait H2H. How about feet FMC or sth.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2012)

2BLD For Unofficial Event!!!! >.<

Ps. Anyone else getting proper excited now?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 30, 2012)

Me and a friend are getting the ~8am train from Nottingham on saturday (getting on at beeston tho) and then the ~7:30am on sunday that swaps at east midlands parkway, just to let you know :>


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 30, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> 2BLD For Unofficial Event!!!! >.<
> 
> Ps. Anyone else getting proper excited now?



Excited for comp but don't think I will get any good solves. Its getting really really cold these days. It takes like 30minutes to properly warmed up and all it takes to cool down is like 5minutes. Having a lot of fail solves lately too. Frustration. :s


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I say we should have 3x3 as an unofficial event as well as the current official rounds. Owait H2H. How about feet FMC or sth.



4x4sim unofficial event plz.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4sim unofficial event plz.



Sim?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 30, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> BTW whoever it was aking about an F2, I've got a black and a white one, if you want to buy either let me know.
> 
> so, friday were meeting in the canteen below the university library at half 3ish?correct?



Yeah that was me, I'll take a look at them when we are there. I'll be the guy on the microphone for the competition most likely.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone got a mini Zhanchi I could use for OH? I lost my mini AV at Euros


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Sim?



yes. sim.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 30, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Has anyone got a mini Zhanchi I could use for OH? I lost my mini AV at Euros



I have 50mm and 42mm they are awesome


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> yes. sim.



*rolls eyes*

Let me rephrase my post. What does sim mean please? I am not aware.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 30, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> *rolls eyes*
> 
> Let me rephrase my post. What does sim mean please? I am not aware.



Simulator. Like qcube, gelantinbrain, hi-games etc.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 30, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Simulator. Like qcube, gelantinbrain, hi-games etc.



Ahh I see. Thanks Thomas.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2012)

So for the meet, im thinking an unofficial event tournament coming on here, so far its as followed:
Tabletennis/OH
Footcube OH
2BLD
TeamBLD
OHBLD
And for us extremists DoubleteamBLD where we are both blindfolded (one memo, other executing)

because its gotta be awesome, lemme know what you think?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 30, 2012)

CHJ said:


> So for the meet, im thinking an unofficial event tournament coming on here, so far its as followed:
> Tabletennis/OH
> Footcube OH
> 2BLD
> ...



DoubleteamBLD is so unlikely to happen, one has to know the lettering scheme for another. But I think it'll be fun to do if possible.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> DoubleteamBLD is so unlikely to happen, one has to know the lettering scheme for another. But I think it'll be fun to do if possible.



The way i do it is by naming the pieces like RU or DBL, colour scheme will only matter to the inspector, with a blindfold on from the start the solver will not care


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2012)

Or we could do team solving with torking allowed


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 30, 2012)

CHJ said:


> The way i do it is by naming the pieces like RU or DBL, colour scheme will only matter to the inspector, with a blindfold on from the start the solver will not care



I don't really meant the colour scheme when I say scheme, I meant that the scheme for assigning an alphabet/number/whatever to stickers for memo, not everybody has the same scheme of that. But yea, calling UR, or LU etc would work well.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2012)

Or we could sit around and not cube. Controversial I know


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 30, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Or we could sit around and not cube. Controversial I know



Yeah!
Prohibit the use of cubes outside of the competitor area!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2012)

orgy?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it would be good to have a table specifically for cube tradings. Where people could display their cubes for sale and people who wanted to buy something could take a look there.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry if this has been answered already, but how close/accessible is the venue to the station? My train gets in at 8:53, what sort of time might I get to the venue from there?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 31, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but how close/accessible is the venue to the station? My train gets in at 8:53, what sort of time might I get to the venue from there?



The venue is about 10-15 minutes away from what I remember, so you'll be there for the first event, even if it is a bit close.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2012)

I massively agree with the "for sale/trading" table  That would be a great idea. 

I massively disagree with any "no cubes allowed" ruling for any social events.. we wait months sometimes years to meet up with other cubers.. why the hell would we want to NOT cube when these rare events occur! Madness.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> I massively agree with the "for sale/trading" table  That would be a great idea.
> 
> I massively disagree with any "no cubes allowed" ruling for any social events.. we wait months sometimes years to meet up with other cubers.. why the hell would we want to NOT cube when these rare events occur! Madness.


I'm afraid we won't be having a sale/trading table due to brand issues, which I shan't give any more details of. This of course doesn't prevent you from trading with each other in a more subtle way.

Of course people will have cubes at the meetup. I'm not trying to impose a ban!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm afraid we won't be having a sale/trading table due to brand issues, which I shan't give any more details of. This of course doesn't prevent you from trading with each other in a more subtle way.
> 
> Of course people will have cubes at the meetup. I'm not trying to impose a ban!



Oh nono.. maybe I worded my reply wrong.. I just meant the suggestions of not having cubes or not cubing. There have been a few  I didn't mean I thought there was actually any banning going on haha!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm afraid we won't be having a sale/trading table due to brand issues, which I shan't give any more details of. This of course doesn't prevent you from trading with each other in a more subtle way.
> 
> Of course people will have cubes at the meetup. I'm not trying to impose a ban!



Well of course! Being a delegate would mean trying to keep some order, even if kirjava is about. As for the no cube rule, i say MOAR CUBEZ!!!1


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not in a delegate role on Friday. Or Saturday/Sunday evenings.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can I borrow someboodeehs magic and master magic please? I'll try not to break them.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Can I borrow someboodeehs magic and master magic please? I'll try not to break them.



I'll join the queue, just for magic tho. My magic isn't good.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm happy to lend mine as long as me and alex have finished if you still cant find one.
I'm also still on look out for a pyraminx, mine broke from the core


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I'm happy to lend mine as long as me and alex have finished if you still cant find one.
> I'm also still on look out for a pyraminx, mine broke from the core



you can borrouxw mine if you want (shengshoux).


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> you can borrouxw mine if you want (shengshoux).



Yh thanks man! Anything will do better than my cruddy mozhi that fell apart when scrambling


----------



## Robbytrooper (Nov 1, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> For those man enough to spend a couple of nights in a doss bag, hotel focus accommodates 2 luxury rooms, 2 standard rooms, and 2 bogtrotter rooms.
> 
> I am the biggest girl of all, ask @ Robbytrooper
> 
> ...



haha! You are my wingman dude! Are you bringing the family along?


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 1, 2012)

During the comp, there are some maff questions you can have a try at written by some lecturers, if you want to. You can give your solutions by noon on day 2 and best and runners up win prize. this will be something like book vouchers etc...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> During the comp, there are some maff questions you can have a try at written by some lecturers, if you want to. You can give your solutions by noon on day 2 and best and runners up win prize. this will be something like book vouchers etc...



will do this.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> During the comp, there are some maff questions you can have a try at written by some lecturers, if you want to. You can give your solutions by noon on day 2 and best and runners up win prize. this will be something like book vouchers etc...



O cool, something to do after I stop spending evey spare second practicing megaminx :b Sounds good.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> During the comp, there are some maff questions you can have a try at written by some lecturers, if you want to. You can give your solutions by noon on day 2 and best and runners up win prize. this will be something like book vouchers etc...



no


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> no



that is the incorrect answer, please try again.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 2, 2012)

Please come to me and tell me about it if I promised to buy cubes off you. I may have problem identifying people.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 2, 2012)

I'ma be at the library cafe from 1 with some others , but I gotta go to class 3-5


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2012)

Should be at the cafe at about 2.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2012)

Will be there at 4


----------



## angham (Nov 2, 2012)

I will probably be available at about 8pm, will there still be anything going on then?


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 2, 2012)

angham said:


> I will probably be available at about 8pm, will there still be anything going on then?



I think yes 

Edit: I booked a TT table 5-6


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.thisisleicestershire.co....Rubik-s-Cube/story-17201993-detail/story.html


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www2.le.ac.uk/offices/press/...019-to-compete-at-the-university-of-leicester


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2012)

Someone mentioned my name :O
Ogod this is so exciting
If press tries to photo some of us, i hope its during magic or sth, and not 3x3, also, i can't tork.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2012)

Leaving. See you in the canteen below the library by 4 hopefully


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> http://www2.le.ac.uk/offices/press/...019-to-compete-at-the-university-of-leicester



"For most of us, solving a Rubik’s Cube would take minutes or even hours."

rol


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Someone mentioned my name :O
> Ogod this is so exciting
> If press tries to photo some of us, i hope its during magic or sth, and not 3x3, also, i can't tork.



Noone will have flash on don't worry . I mentioned you when they interviewed me, they asked who i thought would win, hmmm....


----------



## Ollie (Nov 2, 2012)

LIBRARY CAFE! love from Laurence and Ollie xx

EDIT: turns out I may need noise cancelling stuff? I suck in noisy cafes.

Earplugs for 3BLD should be fine, but could I borrow any headphones if people have them?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 2, 2012)

ugh 23 second averages, up 2 seconds from 2 weeks ago (been practicing other cubes too much)


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2012)

So apparently i pop often in cafes


----------



## Selkie (Nov 2, 2012)

So sorry guys but I wont be able to make it, been I'll last couple of months and left it till the and to hope Id be better. Hope you all have a cracking comp and I will be there in spirit.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry to say this, but another one of the "old boys" won't be coming either. (I promoted myself to this group recently)

The wedding is an absolute money sink at the moment, and I'm afraid that is taking precedence I'm afraid. I should have let people know sooner, butni'm a straw clutcher ( unless I roll in 95million tonight lol)

I was hoping to plug away some cash, but alas, another month on boiled rice.

Sorry guys.

In other news, I am participating in mo-vember! (Pictures may follow)

Also, with the math problem challenge that is happening - could somebody prove that when I do a water change on my fish tank, if I have 200l of old water, and start pumping 75l of fresh into the tank, whilst simultaneously extracting the old at the same rate, after 60 minutes, I have changed 70 litres in and cannot get anymore in.

Also - Robbytrooper - I've lost track, who owes who what?

Much love



James


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok so, am at premier inn rye now .



Selkie said:


> So sorry guys but I wont be able to make it, been I'll last couple of months and left it till the and to hope Id be better. Hope you all have a cracking comp and I will be there in spirit.



D:


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> So apparently i pop often in cafes



your first solve when you arrived i was like omg he really is fast. next thing i know your cube was in pieces


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol laurence, funny thing is i didn't recognise you at first



ben1996123 said:


> Ok so, am at premier inn rye now .



metwoux, be shuur to bring paepabegs in case we see each other somehow


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2012)

So I just woke up, my train was at 8:30... 

I'll probably be arriving about lunchtime now, apologies if I'm regged for SQ-1 or Pyra, and obviously, I won't make it for first round of 222


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 3, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everyone an excellent time. I would have loved to be there but what ever. Have fun.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2012)

Just checking results - seems I shall forever be NR hold for master magic.

I so would have won this event today!


James


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 3, 2012)

I might be stupid, but I can't find the live results.


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 3, 2012)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=84


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 3, 2012)

woo 9.39 average for 2x2 >

3 places off the 2nd round


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2012)

wow, 2.34 2x2 average by lolben


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2012)

Terrible terrible final for OH, on the third solve a photographer took close up photos and being me I got distracted. And then messed up the extra solve. 

I'm happy i got a sub-20 avg first round though.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 3, 2012)

isn't it like 6:00 there? I thought the comp was done.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 3, 2012)

for today, yes


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone acquired an extra stackmat? I've lost mine... It's got a broken reset button cover and iirc some kids made the rest of the cover begin to peel too.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, it turns out that we have an assessment on Monday (it was kept quiet...) and all my revision stuff is in London. I'll have to get home early tomorrow and spend the day revising, because my degree comes first. This means I'll miss my events (I can live with having just a 4x4x4 BLD time on WCA!)

Thanks to everyone for today, especially all my judges for BLD.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Has anyone acquired an extra stackmat? I've lost mine... It's got a broken reset button over and iirc some kids made the rest of the cover begin to peel too.



According to Chris, Daniel picked it up. Ask Daniel about it tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2012)

K thanks rob


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 3, 2012)

So yeah, I got 59.00 Megaminx single today. NR 

Here's a video of it: (Warning - I do swear once in the reaction - Its such a lol reaction  )


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So yeah, I got 59.00 Megaminx single today. NR
> 
> Here's a video of it: (Warning - I do swear once in the reaction - Its such a lol reaction



Congratz, I saw on the live results!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice solve


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay Nevins! Nice 4BLD time and second Malaysian to have 5BLD success!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 4, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay Nevins! Nice 4BLD time and second Malaysian to have 5BLD success!



He was insane to watch


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 4, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay Nevins! Nice 4BLD time and second Malaysian to have 5BLD success!



That's awesome. Amos gogo be 3rd.


----------



## pjk (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sad I can't make it this year - currently in Bangkok. Looks like another excellent competition, with great results. How is the weather this weekend at the comp.?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2012)

Alex didn't even sub-10 3x3 first round


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 4, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Alex didn't even sub-10 3x3 first round



But somehow got a counting 7. Now he's got a 9.29 Average


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2012)

I was extremely nervous. In the second round i turned slowly to relax and at least get a sub-9 avg. but that somehow didnt work.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I was extremely nervous. In the second round i turned slowly to relax and at least get a sub-9 avg. but that somehow didnt work.



You probably should have relaxed first ... you don't seem to do too well at contests, we'll have to work on you dealing with adrenaline. I never do well at contests, but I am autistic, and cubing isn't serious enough for me to apply myself like I do in martial arts ... anyway, you'll get used to it.


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 4, 2012)

One day, Alexander. One day you'll do it.

But congratulations for winning of course


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2012)

Typical. I don't go to the comp, don't practise BLD much, then break my PB for 3BLD and 4BLD within 15 minutes (1:13.02 and 6:56.07). Looking forward to the DYKs and stuff so I can find out all the crazy stuff that happened.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2012)

As rob said to me, it's my first comp where I am very fast. I should get used to it in time.

Nonetheless it was a great comp, met a lot of people including david singmaster. Oh also, winning head to head was fun


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's over. Wow. I had such a good time and have been running on adrenaline alone today. I am actually struggling to type now that I've realised just how tired I am. Once again, thanks everyone for coming and hope you all had fun. After all, having fun is more important than results


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 4, 2012)

loved Breandan's reaction to the 7.40 skip 

Fantastic weekend even though I got slightly worse than average times. My first comp and I enjoyed judging too


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 4, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's over. Wow. I had such a good time and have been running on adrenaline alone today. I am actually struggling to type now that I've realised just how tired I am. Once again, thanks everyone for coming and hope you all had fun. After all, having fun is more important than results



Wow, you're back to blind?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 4, 2012)

DYK:
People Lost stuff after comp on sunday?...
But didn't actually lose stuff ( That reminds me, get home alright callum? )?...
My 3 best times in OH were all 28.22?...
59.00 Mega single?...
NR, on vid, and sub-1?...
NR's moving out of guildford?...
!!!
Also, 59.00 4x4?...
1:24 5x5 single (lolwat)?...
Angham style?
Very large amout of people went to McDonalds on Saturday?...
And Coggers spilt his drink (Oh No...)?...
Even though the after comp stuff was very unorganised?
Distracted Thom?...
Breandan lol-7?...
I'm better at side events?...
2nd in master magic after doing 3 practice solves and not solving for like a month beforehand?...
Also, tied James' single :b ...
5 seperate BLD DNF's, 3 for 3BLD, 2 for 4BLD?...
Another DNF clock average?...
The comp kind of dissolved at the end during H2H?...
One-way lifts with Simon?...
Lots of people like my cubes?...
Even more envelope throwing?...
Breandan snatches 5x5's?...
I have all of 3x3 finals on tape (Will be going up soon)?...
Can't wait for the next one!

[Possibly more to follow if I think of anything else]

Had a really good time, didn't improve on as many events as I would have liked, and it's a shame about 4BLD, but I had great fun, and did what I wanted to do in Megaminx . Anyone planning the next comp yet? :b
5BLD: I have your 2nd round average on tape, want it uploaded?
Callum: I have some OH solves of yours on vid, what do you want done with them?


----------



## angham (Nov 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Angham style?


This made me laugh far too much


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol laurence, funny thing is i didn't recognise you at first



I recognized you because everyone said oh, roux is coming. (and cause asian)



Ollie said:


> I'm sorry, it turns out that we have an assessment on Monday (it was kept quiet...) and all my revision stuff is in London. I'll have to get home early tomorrow and spend the day revising, because my degree comes first. This means I'll miss my events (I can live with having just a 4x4x4 BLD time on WCA!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for today, especially all my judges for BLD.



I missed you  I also have your gold medal for 4bld at my house! i'll meet you sometime soon!


Had such a great weekend met so many people, wish i had more time to speak to more people!


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 5BLD: I have your 2nd round average on tape, want it uploaded?



Sure, everyone has begun moaning about mein faels anyway lul


----------



## Ollie (Nov 4, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I missed you  I also have your gold medal for 4bld at my house! i'll meet you sometime soon!



Thanks Laurence  I regret not being able to do 3BLD, would've been nice to have an official time and possibly even podium. I may not be back in Leics. for a while, probably not until Xmas, so hopefully see you around then!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2012)

ok so, didst thou know:

2x2 finals hate me?
3.20avg first round, 2.34avg second round, 3.77avg finål because of a 2.25 +2 D:
also 1.91 and 1.83 singles?
lol the maff thingy? only 5bld en'tered, then I was asked about his SOWOOSHUN n stuff, so I decided to try one of the questions and got it wright (probabirity of sideskip on 3x3).


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2012)

Rol eye only didst ansereth 0.75 of thy kweshun, ünd just scribblings cuz i was bored for 1 meenut

Mein dad gave the man the paper without me knowing anyway and it was lul

Allsoe, hast yew lost it already? I almost lost mein prize within an hour

I got no Didst Thou Knowests cuz there are either too many or none to say


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Rol eye only didst ansereth 0.75 of thy kweshun, ünd just scribblings cuz i was bored for 1 meenut
> 
> Mein dad gave the man the paper without me knowing anyway and it was lul
> 
> ...



I didst not loseth mein prye yet . haomutmuneeh winnest thou ? I winnest 15 quid . alsouxw, heres how I didst the questiõñ.

ok so, there are 24 corner sticker's and 4 of dose are of whatever colour, same with edges. after solving 1 corner and 1 edge, there are 3/21 corner stickers and 3/22 edges. after 2 corners and 2 edges, 2/18 corners and 2/20 edges, and 1/15 corners and 1/18 edges for the last 2. murtipry everything togethouxre, witch equal's 1/44906400 .


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I didst not loseth mein prye yet . haomutmuneeh winnest thou ? I winnest 15 quid . alsouxw, heres how I didst the questiõñ.
> 
> ok so, there are 24 corner sticker's and 4 of dose are of whatever colour, same with edges. after solving 1 corner and 1 edge, there are 3/21 corner stickers and 3/22 edges. after 2 corners and 2 edges, 2/18 corners and 2/20 edges, and 1/15 corners and 1/18 edges for the last 2. murtipry everything togethouxre, witch equal's 1/44906400 .



It's actually incorrect, i think, i lost the solutions. only had time to check it briefly! I realised after I told you it was right. I think theres a solution somewhere in the probability thread 

your solutiong was better than alex's nonsolution though  so you were worthy winner of the £15


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> It's actually incorrect, i think, i lost the solutions. only had time to check it briefly! I realised after I told you it was right. I think theres a solution somewhere in the probability thread
> 
> your solutiong was better than alex's nonsolution though  so you were worthy winner of the £15



lol, I thought it didn't seem quite right when I wrote it down


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok so hast anyone seen my differentiational öl


----------



## CHJ (Nov 4, 2012)

My DYK's
Spending £10 to yourself in mcdonalds is easy
no one likes my cubes, especially my 3x3 stickers and clock (right dan?)
Chris's camera is very hard to figure out but i did work for the NR lol
get the right ticket to start with and save £50 unlike me
Chris finds something in 10s which i cant see in a minute
i should have magic silver but i DNF'd
i could've had 3BLD gold and medals in big blind but SUPAULTRAMEGA FAELZ!
Some twat +2'd a solve when the slice was only 25 degrees out
mega PB, 1s off 4x4 cut and just off 2x2 finals by one person.
aBoCKwS group was awesome and so was the london meet group, nice to see you's again!

Im feeling that it wasn't as good as my last comp but its always worth it, see you all next time!
Btw chris i did get home fine and yh please could you upload da vids


----------



## Escher (Nov 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ok so hast anyone seen my differentiational öl



I was actually gonna ask you where you bought it... Promise I didn't steal it


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Some twat +2'd a solve when the slice was only 25 degrees out



if you didnt sign the score sheet then it shouldnt have been prus2'd.



5BLD said:


> Ok so hast anyone seen my differentiational öl



I saw your dy/dx oil when you were using it but then you didn't using it and I didn't seeing it anymoáár.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Noone will have flash on don't worry



Lol... errr.. fail methinks. Right Alex? 

Also, does anyone know when the times will be added to WCA site? And new profiles created?

Amazing weekend and great first comp experience. I have alot of work to do lol.. I will be sub 20 by next comp. Guarenteeeeeed.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ok so hast anyone seen my differentiational öl



I'm pretty sure its around the first table (where me and callum were at) during 3Final.



amostay2004 said:


> Yay Nevins! Nice 4BLD time and second Malaysian to have 5BLD success!



I think you'll beat me with a sub10 very soon whenever Malaysia decide to include 5BLD in events! Haha.



BillyRain said:


> Lol... errr.. fail methinks. Right Alex?
> 
> Also, does anyone know when the times will be added to WCA site? And new profiles created?
> 
> Amazing weekend and great first comp experience. I have alot of work to do lol.. I will be sub 20 by next comp. Guarenteeeeeed.



I asked Dan about it, he said its probably gonna be up around Tuesday/Wednesday just to be safe. 

Finally I get access to internet, the comp was a blast, so is McD.

My DYKs
The desire for McD actually get heightened when there are cubers around.
I consumed alcohol at both Friday night and Saturday night.
I did all my BigBLD attempts in Saturday.
I enjoyed 5x5 moment because of good times.
If Ollie was here I wouldn't get 3BLD podium.
The only one who get podium for all BLD events.
Had double parity for first 2 solves during 4x4 and twisted a corner during edge pairing for 3rd solve which loses my chance to get to final.
Blake had a hell lot of sandwiches. (lol)
David Singmaster joined us in McD.
No moor magic next year.
My first 2 DNFs for 3BLD were because of 2 flipped edges.
I had same best time for 2x2 in first and second round which I failed so hard.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ok so hast anyone seen my differentiational öl



I'm pretty sure it was on the front middle table, where we were sat most of the second day, during the 3x3 Final


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 5, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I'm pretty sure its around the first table (where me and callum were at) during 3Final.



it was. Then where did it disappear to?


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 5, 2012)

DYK:
Being at a comp doesn't screw up my times like I thought it might do
First official solve that wasn't magic was a DNF
Forgot the definition of consistency during pyra when i got a 7 and a 28 in the same average
Finished restringing my mmagic on the train after it broke during my first time using it, and somehow didn't finish last
Broke my minx PB by 14 seconds
Missed out on clock final by 0.1s
My friends made a massive cube tower whilst I was off doing minx
Managed to knock someone's clock over whilst judging orz
Got to meet ABoCKwS for the first time which was pretty awesome
Looking forward to next comp, got some good goals to beat!
Thanks to everyone who organised, couldn't have asked for a better first comp ^^


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> it was. Then where did it disappear to?



It may have been mixed up during the clear up or been taken accidentally by someone who has the same lube..?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

If possible, could someone try and find the second scramble for 3BLD please? I desperately need to see why I ended up with 2 flipped corners


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Currently sat in McDonald's (surprising for me) waiting for my bus home. I had a really fantastic time, and as ever some really frustrating results (0.90+2 magic, 2 square 1 pops costing me podium). The internet in here is really bad, and I can't really think of anything just now, so I'll save my DYKs for later or tomorrow. However I would like to take this opportunity to apologise for my errors in judging Nick in the final. I was aware that he wasn't stopping the timer correctly, however I wasn't completely sure what to do about it. I was also a bit nervous (sounds stupid I know) being in front of that many people. Thanks Dan for stepping in and having a word.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Some twat +2'd a solve when the slice was only 25 degrees out


If you disagree with a judge's decision then please consult me. This is the first I've heard of this, and you could have called me over, or let me know later


scotzbhoy said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise for my errors in judging Nick in the final. I was aware that he wasn't stopping the timer correctly, however I wasn't completely sure what to do about it. I was also a bit nervous (sounds stupid I know) being in front of that many people. Thanks Dan for stepping in and having a word.


I will review the video of the solves (as I couldn't see them irl) and make retroactive recommendations to the WCA board. Part of my job is to be available for rule consultation, so judges should be using that if they need to.


BillyRain said:


> Also, does anyone know when the times will be added to WCA site? And new profiles created?


I have submitted the results, so it's any time from now. Hopefully it will be in the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait i can still get my good solve back? Yh it was definitely in but for some reason he +2'd it, I didn't sign it either and people saw it, it was the 3rd solve of the first round so it wouldve been a 15.90.
I thought it was beyond hope to disagree so i left it


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I have submitted the results, so it's any time from now. Hopefully it will be in the next 24 hours or so.



Cheers Dan. 

Did you see my post about the scrambles? Are the scrambles now available anywhere? Just want that one so that I can review.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Wait i can still get my good solve back? Yh it was definitely in but for some reason he +2'd it, I didn't sign it either and people saw it, it was the 3rd solve of the first round so it wouldve been a 15.90.
> I thought it was beyond hope to disagree so i left it


It's too late now unfortunately. All +2s should signed before the cube is touched - not signing it is not a useful protest at all. Ideally you would have called me over immediately so that I could have a look at the cube. If you had told me later on the day and I could have spoken to the judge to see what was going on - maybe (s)he didn't even know the rules. Please PM me the judge's name/description if you know it.


BillyRain said:


> Did you see my post about the scrambles? Are the scrambles now available anywhere? Just want that one so that I can review.


Yes, I have written it down on my list of scrambles to find. I should have all the paper copies in my bag. I will wait at least until the end of the day in case more requests come in to save me delving in and out.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, I have written it down on my list of scrambles to find. I should have all the paper copies in my bag. I will wait at least until the end of the day in case more requests come in to save me delving in and out.



Cheers


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 5, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> I'm pretty sure it was on the front middle table, where we were sat most of the second day, during the 3x3 Final



Oops, forget to say thanks for the room sharing.  Had a great time in Leicester.

EDIT: Somehow I do felt like I break the 'WR' because I actually sub Feliks in 5BLD for less than 10seconds lol.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 5, 2012)

Ehh oh well, im not too fussed, at least i know now, im not too sure who it was though, and he didn't even ask to sign so maybe the case there


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2012)

DYK:

CHJ could probably sleep in the middle of a main road and not wake up,
I have never felt so embarrassed by the state of my cubes,
I've been turned off half-bright stickers,
The hardest part of solving any puzzle is the AUF,
7.5% beer = Good night = Sore head,
I feel like a thief paying £5 to get in and eating at least £10 worth of lunch,
David Singmaster thought he recognised me,
I don't get nerves when solving in a competition, I get blindness and acute stupidity,
You should never let me judge you in BLD. I didn't see one success when I was around.

See you all next comp.


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's too late now unfortunately. All +2s should signed before the cube is touched - not signing it is not a useful protest at all. Ideally you would have called me over immediately so that I could have a look at the cube. If you had told me later on the day and I could have spoken to the judge to see what was going on - maybe (s)he didn't even know the rules. Please PM me the judge's name/description if you know it.
> .



This has happened to me before twice - where a new or newish cuber judged me and then gave a +2 after they said it was ok and I'd left the table... Maybe the rules should be clarified when the role of judging is explained at the beginning of a competition ("45 degrees or above, if it is close get Dan to look").


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> event - single/average
> 2x2 - sub 2/sub 3
> 3x3 - sub 10/sub 12
> 4x4 - sub 55/sub 1
> ...



2x2 - 1.83/2.34
3x3 - 10.06 D:/12 something
4x4 - 49.xx/5something.xx
5x5 - 1:30.xx/yes
Megaminx - 1:4something/sub2
Pyraminx - lolno7.19/lolnosup10
Sqwun - no/no
clock - 11.13iirc/dno
magic - lolmajik
master magic - lolmajik
OH - dno/dno
BLD - 2:57


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2012)

Escher said:


> This has happened to me before twice - where a new or newish cuber judged me and then gave a +2 after they said it was ok and I'd left the table... Maybe the rules should be clarified when the role of judging is explained at the beginning of a competition ("45 degrees or above, if it is close get Dan to look").



This actually happened to me as well. I know for certain that my 14 in the second round was +2'ed for no apparent reason, after I'd left the table. I mentioned it to Mollerz, but didn't bother fighting it because it wasn't a good solve/average.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 5, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Blake had a hell lot of sandwiches. (lol)



6 iirc


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 5, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Current goal for UKO 2012
> 
> 2x2 sub 5/sub 8
> 3x3 sub 13/sub 16
> ...



Lets see.... =____=""

2: fail/fail
3: fail/fail
3oh: fail/fail
3bld: fail...so close :S
4: yes/yes(was a close one)
4bld: yes
5: yes/yes
5bld: yes


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> If possible, could someone try and find the second scramble for 3BLD please? I desperately need to see why I ended up with 2 flipped corners


R' D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D' R2 U2 F' U2 L' F2 U' L' F'
There is a twisted corner in the scramble...maybe you didn't see it


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> R' D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D' R2 U2 F' U2 L' F2 U' L' F'
> There is a twisted corner in the scramble...maybe you didn't see it



Thanks dan...

*headpalm*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 5, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Thanks dan...
> 
> *headpalm*



Ah, It was that corner :/ Unlucky man...


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

Errr wait.... that scramble does not correspond to the scramble I was given.. I have a video of my solve and its totally different. I think you need to shoot whoever was scrambling...


----------



## Ollie (Nov 5, 2012)

Got a 59.76 on that scramble


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Errr wait.... that scramble does not correspond to the scramble I was given.. I have a video of my solve and its totally different. I think you need to shoot whoever was scrambling...


I'm afraid there's nothing to be done about it now


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm afraid there's nothing to be done about it now



Not suggesting there is! At the end of the day I was given a scrambled cube and failed to solve it blind. Fair as fair can be!

Just means I can't review thats all. But oh well... I'm over it


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00zphrw
Check out 1 hour 10 minutes into the programme


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00zphrw
> Check out 1 hour 10 minutes into the programme



Nice


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 6, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Not suggesting there is! At the end of the day I was given a scrambled cube and failed to solve it blind. Fair as fair can be!
> 
> Just means I can't review thats all. But oh well... I'm over it



Maybe you scrambled it with a different orientation?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't remember setting any particular goals for UKO, but the main goal was to do better than last year.. which I did in everything bar 5x5 which I didn't get to finish an average of 

Every other event though.. phenomenally well considering I didn't practice until Friday; sub 20 3x3 average, sub minute 4x4 single, sub 30 OH single, sub 10 Pyraminx single, made second round in 2x2, pyraminx and 3x3 

All round, a brilliant weekend and hope its even better next year :tu


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 6, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Maybe you scrambled it with a different orientation?



You mean maybe THEY did.

I always scramble with green on front and white on top as per regs.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

Escher said:


> This has happened to me before twice - where a new or newish cuber judged me and then gave a +2 after they said it was ok and I'd left the table... Maybe the rules should be clarified when the role of judging is explained at the beginning of a competition ("45 degrees or above, if it is close get Dan to look").



+1 to this. I had 2 +2 in 4x4. I know one of them is a bit less than 45degrees so I'm fine even if the judge gave me a +2, not like I'm gonna make it to final anyway. The other one was that I twisted a corner during edge pairing and twisted back the corner at the end of the solve before stopping the timer, it was 1:01.xx could've sub 1, but got a +2 to 1:03.xx. Oh well, I'll be more aware to my own time next time and not get over excited of a good single and not see what I get for other solves.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> +1 to this. I had 2 +2 in 4x4. I know one of them is a bit less than 45degrees so I'm fine even if the judge gave me a +2, not like I'm gonna make it to final anyway. The other one was that I twisted a corner during edge pairing and twisted back the corner at the end of the solve before stopping the timer, it was 1:01.xx could've sub 1, but got a +2 to 1:03.xx. Oh well, I'll be more aware to my own time next time and not get over excited of a good single and not see what I get for other solves.



Did you twist the corner back without disassembling the cube? If so it should've been DNF.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 6, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Did you twist the corner back without disassembling the cube? If so it should've been DNF.



Actually, it's allowed as long as you do it at the very end of the solve, after the cube is finished except for that twisted corner.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Actually, it's allowed as long as you do it at the very end of the solve, after the cube is finished except for that twisted corner.



So I've been wrongly DNF'ed, great :fp


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

JasonK said:


> So I've been wrongly DNF'ed, great :fp



LOL that is even worst than my case, hopefully judges in the future are more clear to the official regulation in comps.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 6, 2012)

DYK:

* The venue was very good
* ...featuring its own St*rbucks
* ...I went on to spend somewhere between £20-£30 on coffee over the two days of the event!
* It was great to see everybody again - esp Sam although it was brief and he had to rush off after winning clock as usual
* I think I achieved my goal of a sub-30 average in comp (official WCA results still not yet up?)
* I have a 0.07 master magic in the live results (http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=84&cat=9&rnd=1) - I'll take it!
* goodbye magics - sob!
* finding a pub with a real-ale festival AND a live ska band? Amazing!
* then moving on to a pool hall with table football and comfy chairs perfect for blind-solving? Even more amazing!
* I should have given Breandan more covers to keep himself warm whilst sleeping on the floor of our room
* much love to all - see you soon I hope
* much love to all!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 6, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> DYK:
> * I have a 0.07 master magic in the live results (http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=84&cat=9&rnd=1) - I'll take it!
> * goodbye magics - sob!



LOL! How did that happen?

Also, goodbye magics?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> * finding a pub with a real-ale festival AND a live ska band? Amazing!



and cocktails! tasty, tasty cocktails


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Also, goodbye magics?



Rubik's Magic and Master Magic will no longer be official WCA events after 2012.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 6, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> and cocktails! tasty, tasty cocktails



did you notice that they had one called a 'Kir Royale'? http://www.slugandlettuce.co.uk/leicester_square/menus/drinks it amused me


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2012)

Rowan pointed it out and I drank the **** out of it.

The Porn Star Martini was nicer.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Rubik's Magic and Master Magic will no longer be official WCA events after 2012.



Ah yes. I think its a good move. I don't like the fact that this is purely an excecution race and there is no "solving" involved as there is only one solution. Kinda defeats the object of a puzzle!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 6, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> and cocktails! tasty, tasty cocktails





CubeRoots said:


> did you notice that they had one called a 'Kir Royale'? http://www.slugandlettuce.co.uk/leicester_square/menus/drinks it amused me





Kirjava said:


> Rowan pointed it out and I drank the **** out of it. The Porn Star Martini was nicer.



There was also a real ale on named "Scramble"!



BillyRain said:


> LOL! How did that happen?



I was very... very... fast


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 6, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I was very... very... fast



Lol! I just can't understand how that time would have been even considered let alone submitted!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 6, 2012)

Will results be on WCA today or tomorrow?

Also, I'm looking for a SS 5x5x5 to buy off someone in the UK - I've ruined mine trying to mod it. :fp As long as it won't pop doing slice turns I don't mind if it's modded or not. Can anyone help?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 6, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Will results be on WCA today or tomorrow?



Umm, hopefully tonight. Suppose it depends on someone being free to do it at the WCA end. I want my little orange 1 already :b



MichaelErskine said:


> I was very... very... fast



Odd, I don't seem to recall judging that one :b


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I was very... very... fast


I noticed it when checking through results and changed it to the 7.00 it should have been before submitting to the WCA. Cubecomps results are completely unofficial.


Ollie said:


> Will results be on WCA today or tomorrow?


I submitted results on Sunday evening. Just waiting for someone at the WCA to have time to upload them so it could be anytime really.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2012)

Results are now up


----------



## Ollie (Nov 6, 2012)

Woo  my results page looks tragic.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Woo  my results page looks tragic.



wat, why didn't you do anything else?

also I think you have WR for lowest sum of WR rankings


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2012)

grats to kirjava for being cute. and 5bld for winning or something.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2012)

:3


----------



## cubizh (Nov 6, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Errr wait.... that scramble does not correspond to the scramble I was given.. I have a video of my solve and its totally different. I think you need to shoot whoever was scrambling...



If you post the video, a scramble for what you solved may be found (or at least tried), given it's shot from a good angle, if you want.


----------



## timelonade (Nov 7, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Did you twist the corner back without disassembling the cube? If so it should've been DNF.



For clarification - disassembling the cube here means taking the piece out and putting it back in correctly?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 7, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I was very... very... fast



Lol, reminds me of the 12-cube multi in 57 seconds I'm supposed to have done at Vesoul Open 2012 according to cubecomps. Yes, I was very fast too 

(Of course it was 57 minutes, and the time got corrected in the official results, but cubecomps still says 57 seconds.)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Lol, reminds me of the 12-cube multi in 57 seconds I'm supposed to have done at Vesoul Open 2012 according to cubecomps. Yes, I was very fast too
> 
> (Of course it was 57 minutes, and the time got corrected in the official results, but cubecomps still says 57 seconds.)



At rapiddash, I got a 1/2 multi in 17 seconds :3


----------



## conn9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great competition. Best parts being square 1 success after finishing learning it at 11:00 the night before, and making OH average cuts by 0.03 seconds. 

Question: I'm thinking about changing my WCA nationality. Does this have to be done at a competition?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 7, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Thanks for another great competition. Best parts being square 1 success after finishing learning it at 11:00 the night before, and making OH average cuts by 0.03 seconds.
> 
> Question: I'm thinking about changing my WCA nationality. Does this have to be done at a competition?



Yes, at the first competition in the year you attend (so you'll have to wait until 2013).


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 7, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Thanks for another great competition. Best parts being square 1 success after finishing learning it at 11:00 the night before, and making OH average cuts by 0.03 seconds.
> 
> Question: I'm thinking about changing my WCA nationality. Does this have to be done at a competition?


Have you got dual nationality? You can't represent a country if you aren't that nationality.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 7, 2012)

I WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE TO CHINESE


----------



## conn9 (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Have you got dual nationality? You can't represent a country if you aren't that nationality.



Sorry if that sounded as if I just spontaneously want to change to a random nationality. I was born in Belfast and my father's Irish. I'm about to get an Irish passport, so I think I'd qualify as Irish as well. Would I be eligible for a WCA nationality change?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 7, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Sorry if that sounded as if I just spontaneously want to change to a random nationality. I was born in Belfast and my father's Irish. I'm about to get an Irish passport, so I think I'd qualify as Irish as well. Would I be eligible for a WCA nationality change?


Certainly if you have an Irish passport yes.

You just want NRs


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Certainly if you have an Irish passport yes.
> 
> You just want NRs



Lul. With Chester and Amos, I'm never gonna have a chance of getting BLD NR lol.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> You just want NRs



The main benefit of possible Scottish independence


----------



## conn9 (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> You just want NRs


I'd only have 3x3 average, but it's better than nothing. 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> The main benefit *for Breandan* of possible Scottish independence


Fixed.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 7, 2012)

I come from smerbia


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

Breandan would certainly benefit more, but I'd get NR in all BLD, megaminx, and I could maybe get 2x2. Maybe Sq-1 if I actually learned a method? IDK for certain all the Scottish cubers: me, Breandan and Euan that I know of, and according to UKCA map also Magnus and Gordon.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 7, 2012)

I just noticed this thread has 801 posts now. Am I right if I say that this is the largest thread for a single competition, including World and continental championships on SS?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not even the biggest UK thread 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23974-UK-Open-2010
But that one might be the biggest ever


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Not even the biggest UK thread
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23974-UK-Open-2010
> But that one might be the biggest ever



WC 2013 WILL pass this.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Not even the biggest UK thread
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23974-UK-Open-2010
> But that one might be the biggest ever



WHAT?!?!?! 111pages. UK is so much fun.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZQbdj3cMUE&feature=youtu.be

A small montage of the weekend, stitched together by my brother


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

ryanj92 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZQbdj3cMUE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> A small montage of the weekend, stitched together by my brother



I laughed so hard seeing myself solving magic like a sir then seeing Callum's reaction to 1.36solve lol.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going to do something like that but I forgot my camera. HERPADERP


----------



## Escher (Nov 8, 2012)

My favourite is still this one made by Jude :3


----------



## CHJ (Nov 8, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I laughed so hard seeing myself solving magic like a sir then seeing Callum's reaction to 1.36solve lol.



I was disappointed with my performance for this competition overall to be honest, i think only my mega and 2x2 made me feel good, and yh cool vid!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I was disappointed with my performance for this competition overall to be honest, i think only my mega and 2x2 made me feel good, and yh cool vid!



brindnub. I like your ponie shírt though.
YAYSEASON3ONSATURDAYWOOOOOO


----------



## CHJ (Nov 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> brindnub. I like your ponie shírt though.
> YAYSEASON3ONSATURDAYWOOOOOO



and as soon as i get home my brindnubiness dissappears and no DNF's, derpy is best pony and SEASON3!!!!!!!!!!!!!
btw i now has skype, my computer has finally allowed it


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2012)

As soon as i get off stage my nußness disappears. Thats the case with me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> As soon as i get off stage my nußness disappears. Thats the case with me.



thats because yo'ur a nuss


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 13, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> The main benefit of possible Scottish independence



Are you sure we will be independent on WCA?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 13, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Are you sure we will be independent on WCA?



if scotland split, why wouldn't you be?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not seen many videos at all... Did anyone record the finals n other stuff?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Not seen many videos at all... Did anyone record the finals n other stuff?



Finals are already up, but have an embed.


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 17, 2012)

5BLD, you look even younger than i expected.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 17, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> 5BLD, you look even younger than i expected.



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tis cuz im shórt 
logic.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2012)

I've registered for the Danish Open 2013. Apparently you can sleep at the venue if you bring a sleeping bad and mat and stuff and Denmark is an awesome country!

If anyone is interested, give us a shout


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I've registered for the Danish Open 2013. Apparently you can sleep at the venue if you bring a sleeping bad and mat and stuff and Denmark is an awesome country!
> 
> If anyone is interested, give us a shout



but but but...
It's the same weekend as Leicester comp


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> but but but...
> It's the same weekend as Leicester comp



OH SHIok, cancelling that impulsive idea.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's invade a competition over the summer when there aren't any UK competitions planned.


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 20, 2012)

Hopefully you can sleep at the venue in ediburgh.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Let's invade a competition over the summer when there aren't any UK competitions planned.



worldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworlds


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> worldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworldsworlds



Other than that. I meant like eurocomp


----------



## TMOY (Nov 21, 2012)

Not exactly in the summer, but the French Open 2013 will be held in Vesoul on the first week-end of May (not official yet but firmly planned). According to the organisers, the venue will be large (much larger than for the previous comps in Vesoul, for those who attended them), so if you want to invade it, you're welcome


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I've registered for the Danish Open 2013. Apparently you can sleep at the venue if you bring a sleeping bad and mat and stuff and Denmark is an awesome country!
> 
> If anyone is interested, give us a shout



Would absolutely love this.. will let you know nearer the time if I can afford it lol.

EDIT: FORGET IT!!


----------



## Geert (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm organising N8W8 Summer competition again in July or August next year.
Don't know exactly when, all depends on when/if I go to Las Vegas for worlds and when I would be back home from that trip....


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 21, 2012)

French Open 2013 sounds nice, hopefully they'll hold all events.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe it's time to rename this thread "Anywhere-in-the-world-that's-not-UK Open 2013".


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 21, 2012)

Geert said:


> I'm organising N8W8 Summer competition again in July or August next year.
> Don't know exactly when, all depends on when/if I go to Las Vegas for worlds and when I would be back home from that trip....



I'd definitely be keen to drive there again!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> I'd definitely be keen to drive there again!



shotgun!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 21, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> I'd definitely be keen to drive there again!



Or possibly make our American holiday have a long way back via Belgium?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 21, 2012)

you two should just shag already


----------

